# ANTS CUSTOM PAINT



## SPIRIT 62

FRAME FULLY STRAPPED BY FRANKS HYDRAULICS, I MOLDED N PAINTED IT,STRIPED BY RON HERNANDEZ


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD ANT! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## sic713

damn :wow:
lincoln on point


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+May 17 2010, 08:29 PM~17521649-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD ANT! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS WHATS POPPIN MARINATE :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@May 17 2010, 08:35 PM~17521738
> *damn :wow:
> lincoln on point
> *


THANKS BRO, YOUR WORK IS BADASS HOMIE!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES MY AIR CLEANER I MADE OUT A 2 PIECE HARLEY WIDEGLIDE TANK


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LIL COLLABO WITH [email protected]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SOME SIGNS IVE DONE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

INTERIOR IM BUILDING FOR MY DUECE.
























































































NOT DONE YET STILL GOTTA WRAP A FEW PIECES AND HAVE THE SEATS DONE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ALBERT FROM VICIOUS GRAFFIX PATTERNED THE SIDES & I DID THE TAILGATE N HOOD THEN RECLEARED N BUFFED


----------



## sand1

nice work :0


----------



## rc4life

Damn homie! Paint looks damn good!!! If you need any powder coating done let me know, im in surprise.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+May 18 2010, 12:36 AM~17524253-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> <!--QuoteBegin-rc4life_@May 18 2010, 03:55 AM~17524738
> *Damn homie! Paint looks damn good!!! If you need any powder coating done let me know, im in surprise.
> *


THANKS,I MAY BE INTERESTED IN SOME OF THAT POWDER COATING :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

Thats Some Good Work Aguilar!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@May 18 2010, 07:35 AM~17525723
> *Thats Some Good Work Aguilar!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JR,HOWS A-TOWN DOIN?


----------



## Art Buck

ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!!!!!!

Nice work Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

About time you started the thread!!

Great work homie


----------



## flaked85

SOLID WERK HOMIE,VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+May 18 2010, 08:03 AM~17525950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice work Homie!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:32 AM~17526227
> *About time you started the thread!!
> 
> Great work homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@May 18 2010, 08:51 AM~17526426
> *SOLID WERK HOMIE,VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT GUYS I APPRECIATE THE COMMENTS!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

LOOKING GOOD ANTHONY, AS ALWAYS I MEAN UR WORK...LOL


----------



## regal85

clean work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hooked up my bumpers, nice blend in....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 01:41 PM~17529504
> *LOOKING GOOD ANTHONY, AS ALWAYS I MEAN UR WORK...LOL
> *


HEHEHEHEHEHE THANKS BROTHA


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 18 2010, 01:46 PM~17529569
> *clean work homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2010, 09:28 PM~17521630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man im lovin da leaf job on this one!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2010, 03:50 PM~17530894
> *man im lovin da leaf job on this one!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS BRO BUT ITS NOT LEAF :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

What it is that look like hologram? Damn these paint jobs are str8 fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 18 2010, 05:11 PM~17531799
> *What it is that look like hologram? Damn these paint jobs are str8 fire.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 18 2010, 06:06 PM~17531739
> *THANKS BRO BUT ITS NOT LEAF :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


what is it brother? if you dont mind me asking :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2010, 08:43 PM~17534472
> *what is it brother? if you dont mind me asking  :biggrin:
> *


ITS PRIZM REFLECTIE VINYL


----------



## Cadi4life

good ass work ant finally you started the thread so we can see the pics


----------



## GAME TIME

Nice Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goose

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: cherry ! you know !!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life+May 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17535157-->
> 
> 
> 
> good ass work ant finally you started the thread so we can see the pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS RANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GAME [email protected] 18 2010, 09:43 PM~17535380
> *Nice Work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS GAMETIME
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17535857
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave: cherry ! you know !!!!!!
> *


THANKS JAY DOOG! WE OTTA GET DOWN ON THAT CHERRY RANGER


----------



## ~~RED~~

nice work


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 19 2010, 08:30 AM~17539078
> *nice work
> *


THANKS MAN,LOVE YOUR WORK


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

bad ass work as always


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 19 2010, 02:16 PM~17542141
> *bad ass work as always
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 19 2010, 07:18 AM~17538419
> *THANKS RANDY
> THANKS GAMETIME
> THANKS JAY DOOG! WE OTTA GET DOWN ON THAT CHERRY RANGER
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## goose

:420: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@May 20 2010, 02:27 PM~17553290
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :h5:
> *


PAAAAALLLLLLOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mitts

Sack.....nice pics.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts_@May 21 2010, 05:01 PM~17565179
> *Sack.....nice pics.
> *


thanks sack!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Mr lowrider305

fuckin sick work homie!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 21 2010, 09:23 PM~17567423
> *fuckin sick work homie!!!!!
> *


thank you


----------



## mitts

Sack...reminds me my car ain't done yet. Need that badge.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts_@May 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17567628
> *Sack...reminds me my car ain't done yet. Need that badge.
> *


hahahaha got it sack :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

did these 2 signs in photoshop


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## brkSS

GAWDDDDAMNNN!! NICE WORK :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@May 21 2010, 11:01 PM~17568211
> *GAWDDDDAMNNN!! NICE WORK :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2010, 08:28 PM~17521630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man i love this one , its gotta be my fav paint job lately , the pics dont do it justice , upclose that car is sick all the heavy leafing set it off  ......the 68 is clean too man :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 07:46 AM~17569857
> *man i love this one , its gotta be my fav paint job lately , the pics dont do it justice , upclose that car is sick  all the heavy leafing set it off  ......the 68 is clean too man  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro appreciate the compliment,your work is badass man


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 21 2010, 11:22 PM~17567887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did mike finish this bish yet :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17573658
> *did mike finish this bish yet :biggrin:
> *


yup jus gettin the music put in! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM

this looks fantastic. i dig the lincoln on the first page. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17578596
> *this looks fantastic. i dig the lincoln on the first page. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: really nice work!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17582926
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: really nice work!
> *


thank you


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## goose

pics of the cutty :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@May 24 2010, 10:20 PM~17594649
> *pics of the cutty :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


not yet gotta lotta sanding to do!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:wow:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 25 2010, 06:59 AM~17596836
> *not yet gotta lotta sanding to do!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


before and after :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

whats up anthony....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 25 2010, 03:47 PM~17601187
> *whats up anthony....
> *


WHATS UP BIG RICH?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## matthew64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES MY DADS 57 OLDS, I DIDNT PAINT THIS CAR MY DAD DID, I LEARNED EVERYTHING FROM WATCHING HIM !! ITS BAHAMA BLUE BASE WITH ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY


----------



## albeeze

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2010, 12:11 PM~17610984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by albeeze_@May 26 2010, 01:23 PM~17611832
> *NICE SHIT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17611170
> *HERES MY DADS 57 OLDS, I DIDNT PAINT THIS CAR MY DAD DID, I LEARNED EVERYTHING FROM WATCHING HIM !! ITS BAHAMA BLUE BASE WITH ORIENTAL BLUE CANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## crenshaw magraw

excellent work in here

keep up the great work and keep us posted.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 26 2010, 10:11 PM~17617548
> *excellent work in here
> 
> keep up the great work and keep us posted.
> *


thank you, i sure wil l!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good work Ant....its bad ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 27 2010, 02:09 PM~17623604
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work Ant....its bad ass
> *


thanks sergio, how u doin?


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Some nice work man!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17627264
> *Some nice work man!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

BAM !! To The Top !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 27 2010, 06:51 AM~17619961
> *thank you, i sure wil l!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Ants I sent you a PM about some possibly paint and body work.


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@May 28 2010, 09:22 PM~17637444
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :wave:
> *


paallloooo :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 28 2010, 10:18 PM~17637785
> *paallloooo :biggrin:
> *


chupa :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 29 2010, 03:45 PM~17642713
> *chupa :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 30 2010, 11:55 AM~17647189
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up randy


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17665531
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup brotha


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin: clean work homie


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by The Perfect Sin_@Jun 2 2010, 04:01 PM~17677496
> *:biggrin:  clean work homie
> *


thank you


----------



## 454SSallday

really nice work ant wish you the best ............ to the top for a bad ass painter in the 602 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jun 4 2010, 12:42 PM~17696483
> *really nice work ant wish you the best ............ to the top for a bad ass painter in the 602 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro i appreciate that!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

new project


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 4 2010, 11:38 PM~17700948
> *new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: SICK ANT :0


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jun 4 2010, 11:41 PM~17700972-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jun 4 2010, 11:48 PM~17701013
> *:wow: SICK ANT :0
> *


thanks marinate :biggrin:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17700964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: cherry ! uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jun 5 2010, 08:28 AM~17702140
> *:thumbsup: cherry ! uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

lookin good


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jun 5 2010, 09:22 AM~17702407-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jun 5 2010, 10:01 AM~17702567
> *
> *


sup termite :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI

Bad ass work Bro!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17700964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 5 2010, 02:42 PM~17703829
> *thanks
> 
> sup termite :biggrin:
> *


just here homie, trying to get shit done......


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Jun 5 2010, 05:30 PM~17704545-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass work Bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jun 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17706290
> *SICK  :cheesy:
> *


thanks guys!


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 4 2010, 11:38 PM~17700948
> *new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD ANT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D MadGOODTIMER86

VERY NICE WORK ANT,BADASSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B+Jun 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17709381-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD ANT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D MadGOODTIMER86_@Jun 6 2010, 01:48 PM~17709541
> *VERY NICE WORK ANT,BADASSSSS :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot guys,i appreciate all the comments,i will have more pics in the next day or so!! :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder

classic head crush... :h5: 









:h5:


----------



## mike661




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

its a lil dirty but u get the idea! :biggrin: 
















































just from 1 color :tears:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Jun 9 2010, 08:23 PM~17743402-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@Jun 9 2010, 09:42 PM~17744463
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up frank & goose


----------



## Teamblowme602

looks nice ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 9 2010, 11:30 PM~17745709
> *looks nice ant
> *


thanks frank


----------



## goose

:thumbsup: looks cherry to me Al :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jun 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17751995
> *:thumbsup: looks cherry to me Al :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

Man I was think strawberry, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 11 2010, 03:21 PM~17761998
> *Man I was think strawberry,  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


   ILL BE HITTIN U UP SOON BRO


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 10 2010, 11:26 PM~17756231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: PALO!


----------



## worldwidesetup

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 10 2010, 11:26 PM~17756231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice work ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Jun 11 2010, 09:27 PM~17764646
> *:thumbsup: nice work ant
> *


thanks bro whats happenin?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

almost done gotta do a few finishing touches before clear


----------



## The CadiKingpin

Nice..way to get down homie!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks


----------



## sand1

looks kick ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 13 2010, 11:21 PM~17779169
> *looks kick ass
> *


thanks bro


----------



## azmobn06

Looks good Ant


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 13 2010, 02:43 PM~17775241
> *almost done gotta do a few finishing touches before clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: cant wait for the clear shot :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 14 2010, 08:26 AM~17781118-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Ant
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks termite
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 14 2010, 12:18 PM~17783076
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  cant wait for the clear shot  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,i dont have enough energy left to clear it hahaha :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 14 2010, 12:58 PM~17783386
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 01:23 PM~17783571
> *thanks termite
> thanks,i dont have enough energy left to clear it  hahaha :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i hear u 
im taking the day off from the shop today :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

i got the top cleared


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAM! Looks tight, your going to ad more?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 14 2010, 06:06 PM~17786024
> *BAM! Looks tight, your going to ad more?
> *


thanks jus striping & reclear


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS BAD ASS ANT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 14 2010, 08:50 PM~17788023
> *LOOKS BAD ASS ANT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


thanks mario


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thought u were tired :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: looks tight :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96

REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jun 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17792781
> *REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## 62wildcat

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 VERY NICE PAINT JOB ANT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

Wow ! you've got some fuckin skills bro ! :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jun 15 2010, 09:18 AM~17792367-->
> 
> 
> 
> thought u were tired  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  looks tight  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:15 AM~17792781
> *REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 01:52 PM~17794720
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17800029
> *:wow: nice!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MANDOS69C/[email protected] 15 2010, 10:32 PM~17800082
> *:0  :0  :0 VERY NICE PAINT JOB ANT!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zed!_@Jun 16 2010, 05:15 AM~17801987
> *Wow ! you've got some fuckin skills bro !  :wow:
> *


thanks guys!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

killer work bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 07:18 AM~17802496
> *killer work bro
> *


thank you jus lookin at your work its badass man!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

pulled it out in the sun


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

FOUR LETTERS *DAMN*


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17810366
> *FOUR LETTERS DAMN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

bling bling :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17810254
> *pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam duuuuuuuuuuude ... i bet that bitch looks sick in person :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 17 2010, 08:06 AM~17813708
> *dam duuuuuuuuuuude ... i bet that bitch looks sick in person  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks chawps still gotta lotta sanding and clearing to do! :boink:


----------



## sic713

that car is beautifull..
damn dude.. never seen any of your work till now.. but ou got it down...

props..


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17810254
> *pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 13 2010, 02:43 PM~17775241
> *almost done gotta do a few finishing touches before clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats looks real good


----------



## 1VATO64

NICE WRK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spirit16

Looks bad ass Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B+Jun 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17816292-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by west coast [email protected] 17 2010, 12:58 PM~17816356
> *thats looks real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:14 PM~17816478
> *NICE WRK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spirit16_@Jun 17 2010, 01:45 PM~17816803
> *Looks bad ass Ant
> *



thanks homies


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2010, 12:03 PM~17815921
> *that car is beautifull..
> damn dude.. never seen any of your work till now.. but ou got it down...
> 
> props..
> *


thanks bro, your work is sick!!
i like the saying "molesting your car with tape" hahaha


----------



## sic713

thanks bro


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17810254
> *pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: cherry :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spirit16+Jun 17 2010, 01:45 PM~17816803-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad ass Ant
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mike!!! saw that redskins banner :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@Jun 17 2010, 04:44 PM~17818285
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: cherry  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: paloooooo


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 16 2010, 08:24 PM~17810254
> *pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That BITCH it beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Good job Anthony!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

fucken badd ass anthony....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 18 2010, 09:53 AM~17823858-->
> 
> 
> 
> That BITCH it beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Good job Anthony!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 18 2010, 02:39 PM~17825958
> *fucken badd ass anthony....
> *


thanks alot guys i appreciate it


----------



## MARINATE

THAT CUTTY IS SICK ANT!


----------



## MARINATE

*ANTS, JACK OF ALL TRADES! HE DID MY SHOW SIGN!*


----------



## goose




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 18 2010, 06:45 PM~17827852-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT CUTTY IS SICK ANT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jun 18 2010, 06:46 PM~17827861
> *ANTS, JACK OF ALL TRADES! HE DID MY SHOW SIGN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks marinate,nice pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :420: :420:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jun 21 2010, 09:15 PM~17851077
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 14 2010, 09:04 PM~17786008
> *i got the top cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME PAINTWORK HOMIE,DID YOU USE A SILVER FLAKE BASE WITH GRAPHICS ON TOP  :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 AM~17853632
> *AWESOME PAINTWORK HOMIE,DID YOU USE A SILVER FLAKE BASE WITH GRAPHICS ON TOP   :worship:
> *


thanks bro yeah its a silver base


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## sand1

nice work 62 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2010, 01:51 PM~17867278
> *nice work 62 :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 23 2010, 01:52 PM~17867295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 23 2010, 01:56 PM~17867329
> *nice
> *


thanks frank


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17810254
> *pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Damn , This is sick. Did you do the pinstripes also? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17869479
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Damn , This is sick. Did you do the pinstripes also?  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


no Chavo did em,came out nice & tight he did a good job!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

final clear done


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 24 2010, 09:01 AM~17875464
> *final clear done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!~~~~~~~~~~that came out nice as hell. Love the lines work and stripes!  I know I keep telling you, but this bitch is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 25 2010, 07:33 AM~17884036
> *WOW!~~~~~~~~~~that came out nice as hell.  Love the lines work and stripes!   I know I keep telling you, but this bitch is nice! :biggrin:
> *



X 2  .....come do my caddy :happysad:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jun 25 2010, 07:33 AM~17884036-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!~~~~~~~~~~that came out nice as hell.  Love the lines work and stripes!   I know I keep telling you, but this bitch is nice! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jun 25 2010, 07:48 AM~17884099
> *X 2   .....come do my caddy  :happysad:
> *


thanks guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 25 2010, 10:08 AM~17885127
> *looking good Ant
> *


thx


----------



## SPIRIT 62

did all the fiberglass work


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres jay dogg and my lil girl helping


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## MARINATE

CUTTY LOOKS SICK ANT, GONNA HAVE TO REWORK THE SIGN YOU MADE ME! LET ME KNOW IF IT CAN BE DONE OR IF WE NEED A NEW ONE!  :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 25 2010, 02:19 PM~17887175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did all the fiberglass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics homie longbeach lol good times


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 25 2010, 07:11 PM~17889020-->
> 
> 
> 
> CUTTY LOOKS SICK ANT, GONNA HAVE TO REWORK THE SIGN YOU MADE ME! LET ME KNOW IF IT CAN BE DONE OR IF WE NEED A NEW ONE!   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> koo bro thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 08:55 PM~17889800
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Jun 25 2010, 10:33 PM~17890559
> *nice pics homie longbeach lol good times
> *


good times good times  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 23 2010, 09:11 PM~17871661
> *no Chavo did em,came out nice & tight  he did a good job!!
> *


Thanks Ants, Good to know that actually as Chavo will also be the one to do the striping and leafing on my car also. Man you aint nothin nice with the paint though and aint nothing on this thread that isnt sick.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 26 2010, 01:23 PM~17893532
> *Thanks Ants, Good to know that actually as Chavo will also be the one to do the striping and leafing on my car also. Man you aint nothin nice with the paint though and aint nothing on this thread that isnt sick.
> *


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Jun 26 2010, 01:23 PM~17893532-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ants, Good to know that actually as Chavo will also be the one to do the striping and leafing on my car also. Man you aint nothin nice with the paint though and aint nothing on this thread that isnt sick.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 02:55 PM~17893969
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@Jun 26 2010, 05:24 PM~17894669
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you get down with them paint skills !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 27 2010, 04:49 PM~17900251
> *Homie you get down with them paint skills !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you bro


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 24 2010, 10:01 AM~17875464
> *final clear done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMN THIS CUTTY LOOKS REALLY REALLY NICE ANTHONY!! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE AT THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MC83

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 27 2010, 05:39 PM~17626156
> *thanks sergio, how u doin?
> *


Doing good bro....and you??..man your putting out some sick paint work..Keep up the good work Anthony ...shit is tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Jun 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17906706-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: DAMN THIS CUTTY LOOKS REALLY REALLY NICE ANTHONY!!  :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE AT THE NEXT SHOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MC83_@Jun 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17908990
> *Doing good bro....and you??..man your putting out some sick paint work..Keep up the good work Anthony ...shit is tight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jun 28 2010, 11:15 AM~17906719-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jun 28 2010, 11:21 AM~17906786
> *
> *


sup termite :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17909738
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17909991
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> sup termite :biggrin:
> *


nothing much homie, working like always!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 29 2010, 03:44 PM~17919339
> *nothing much homie, working like always!
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 29 2010, 10:18 PM~17923140
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

This is a nice logo ANT... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17929270
> *This is a nice logo ANT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro, i drew it up and Jagster made them for me


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17929270
> *This is a nice logo ANT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



x2!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 30 2010, 05:23 PM~17929270
> *This is a nice logo ANT... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should mount that on your backseat speaker grille that ll look sick :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 30 2010, 07:49 PM~17930946
> *u should mount that on your backseat speaker grille that ll look sick :biggrin:
> *


thats where its at lol.... i built a console from front to back will post pics soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitts

Sack.....


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts+Jul 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17935796-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sack.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:53 AM~17936188
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 1 2010, 12:38 PM~17936564
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN BROTHERS


----------



## DETONATER

So whats the next project? :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 2 2010, 12:26 PM~17945979
> *So whats the next project?  :naughty:
> *


63 HARDTOP


----------



## mike(p)

good meeting lastnight homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jul 2 2010, 03:25 PM~17947629
> *good meeting lastnight homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 2 2010, 02:42 PM~17946129
> *63 HARDTOP
> *



:drama: I'll be watchin' this one!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 2 2010, 12:42 PM~17946129
> *63 HARDTOP
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 155-80-13

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ...GOTTA LOVE DEM 63S....CANT WAIT TO SEE PIX :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Jul 3 2010, 11:02 AM~17952814
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ...GOTTA LOVE DEM 63S....CANT WAIT TO SEE PIX :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17949387
> *:drama: I'll be watchin' this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me to, cause I have a 4. love them Impalas..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:rimshot:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 4 2010, 11:45 AM~17958900
> *:rimshot:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 4 2010, 11:01 PM~17961795
> *
> *


whats happenin big rich :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 10 2010, 11:26 PM~17756231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the cutty looks off the hook.. gonna have to go to stay at your pad to learn some things :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Jul 5 2010, 07:04 PM~17967444
> *the cutty looks off the hook.. gonna have to go to stay at your pad to learn some things  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha sup mark, u guys still comin down on the 7th?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 5 2010, 11:14 AM~17964108
> *whats happenin big rich :biggrin:
> *


just chilln


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## goose

:boink: PALO!


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 5 2010, 10:31 PM~17969804
> *hahaha sup mark, u guys still comin down on the 7th?
> *


im gonna do my best brother


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Jul 7 2010, 04:00 PM~17985290-->
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: PALO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> palo :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-454SSallday_@Jul 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17986335
> *im gonna do my best brother
> *


ku bro :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 8 2010, 07:37 PM~17997310
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 9 2010, 01:41 PM~18003884
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18020323
> *http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4
> *


She's HOT! ! ! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 11 2010, 08:30 PM~18020383
> *She's HOT! ! !  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


thanks man


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18020323
> *http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4
> *


cherry :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 11 2010, 09:25 PM~18020323
> *http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4
> *


* :wow: SICK ANT  :biggrin: *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Jul 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18020660-->
> 
> 
> 
> cherry :biggrin:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jul 11 2010, 09:05 PM~18020770
> * :wow: SICK ANT   :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys!!   :biggrin:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 11 2010, 09:10 PM~18020827
> *thanks guys!!     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jul 12 2010, 02:15 PM~18026509
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


PAAAAALLLLLOOOOOOO


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 13 2010, 11:22 AM~18035384
> *
> *


WHATS UP FRANK


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

cutlass looks fuken nice....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 13 2010, 01:55 PM~18036728
> *cutlass looks fuken nice....
> *


thanks rich


----------



## BIG TURTLE

BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS WORK ANT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Jul 13 2010, 03:00 PM~18037392-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS WORK ANT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 06:24 PM~18039146
> *
> *


SUP TERMITE


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 13 2010, 06:41 PM~18039317
> *THANKS
> SUP TERMITE
> *


Sup homie, paint looking good


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 11:05 PM~18042384
> *Sup homie, paint looking good
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jul 14 2010, 12:05 PM~18045006
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup mario :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: :h5: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 15 2010, 08:41 AM~18052534
> *:wave: :h5: :wave:
> *


sup mark got the flake, thanks again!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 15 2010, 03:32 PM~18055821
> *sup mark got the flake, thanks again!!! :biggrin:
> *


cOOL,cOOL!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 16 2010, 08:14 AM~18060546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:nicoderm:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 16 2010, 08:16 AM~18060560
> *http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4
> *


looks nice ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 16 2010, 08:57 PM~18065841
> *looks nice ant
> *


thanks frank


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 16 2010, 08:16 AM~18060560
> *http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=P5300301.mp4
> *


----------



## purpl7duece

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 16 2010, 08:12 AM~18060536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bitch is sick!! Very Original!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 17 2010, 01:46 PM~18069493
> *This bitch is sick!! Very Original!!
> *


thank you


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 17 2010, 05:55 PM~18070636
> *thank you
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: lol
sup ant


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18072184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup mike nice pics,cant wait to see this mofo done!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

One after another ant! :naughty: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18072184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_SICK!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36

Nice work as always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jul 18 2010, 08:55 AM~18073712-->
> 
> 
> 
> One after another ant!  :naughty:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 11:15 AM~18074579
> *SICK!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRUMPY36_@Jul 18 2010, 03:27 PM~18076150
> *Nice work as always :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks primo


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 19 2010, 12:34 PM~18083145
> *
> *


SUP FRANK :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 18 2010, 08:48 AM~18073673
> *sup mike nice pics,cant wait to see this mofo done!! :biggrin:
> *


lol me to homie have'nt been down to the shop to see it i been working like a dog .....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jul 19 2010, 03:48 PM~18084789
> *lol me to homie have'nt been down to the shop to see it i been working like a dog .....
> *


THATS A GOOD THING BROTHA!!


----------



## 65chevyman

badass :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jul 19 2010, 09:35 PM~18088609
> *badass  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az

Are you guys coming out to show in flyer below? 










*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 20 2010, 07:26 PM~18097047
> *Are you guys coming out to show in flyer below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected].  An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or  get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats new Ant.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 20 2010, 10:21 PM~18098958
> *Whats new Ant..  :biggrin:
> *


not much bro jus tying up loose ends on the cutty


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 21 2010, 07:19 AM~18100873
> *not much bro jus tying up loose ends on the cutty
> *


Can't wait to see it done.. :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

IM GONNA SNAP SOME PICS TODAY OUT IN THE SUN :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 18 2010, 07:48 AM~18073673
> *sup mike nice pics,cant wait to see this mofo done!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 me neither!! looking real nice!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 21 2010, 04:12 PM~18104794
> *x2 me neither!!  looking real nice!
> *


thanks Art how u been?


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 21 2010, 03:53 PM~18105059
> *thanks Art how u been?
> *


I've been good Anthony  just waiting out the summer :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 21 2010, 08:06 PM~18106127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> DAM FOO THAT CAR IS SERIO :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas, i appreciate the comments


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 22 2010, 10:23 AM~18111585
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :naughty: :h5: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## DeeLoc

The cutty is all flow Ant! Beautiful!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Jul 22 2010, 10:48 PM~18119013-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> palo!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DeeLoc_@Jul 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18119035
> *The cutty is all flow Ant! Beautiful!
> *


thanks alot bro!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18106127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jul 23 2010, 09:58 AM~18121942
> *:wow: :wow: LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This has to be one of the sickest Cutty's I've ever seen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSINDOG

:wow: damn ant beezy gettin down with the gun.. bad ass pero.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 23 2010, 01:30 PM~18123758-->
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be one of the sickest Cutty's I've ever seen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRSINDOG_@Jul 23 2010, 04:48 PM~18125410
> *:wow:  damn ant beezy gettin down with the gun.. bad ass pero.
> *


WHATS POPPIN SIN? :biggrin:


----------



## phxmarlo

danm that paint is sick nice work


----------



## king george

looking good


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 21 2010, 07:06 PM~18106127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THAT IS JUST THE CLEANEST PAINT JOB I HAVE EVER SEEN ON A G-BODY I LIKE YOUR IMAGINATION HOMIE MAD PROPS :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by phxmarlo+Jul 23 2010, 05:03 PM~18125527-->
> 
> 
> 
> danm that paint is sick nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by king [email protected] 24 2010, 12:22 AM~18128236
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks George,means alot hearing that from you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-smiley602_@Jul 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18128254
> *DAMN THAT IS JUST THE CLEANEST PAINT JOB I HAVE EVER SEEN ON A G-BODY I LIKE YOUR IMAGINATION HOMIE MAD PROPS  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the compliment bro!!


----------



## DETONATER

Good morning Ant...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18129260
> *Good morning Ant...
> *


sup mark,whats happenin


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18128254
> *DAMN THAT IS JUST THE CLEANEST PAINT JOB I HAVE EVER SEEN ON A G-BODY I LIKE YOUR IMAGINATION HOMIE MAD PROPS  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 24 2010, 09:13 AM~18129537
> *sup mark,whats happenin
> *


Just been chillin..


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jul 24 2010, 01:09 PM~18130868-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@Jul 24 2010, 05:12 PM~18132123
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


sup rich & goose :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 26 2010, 04:32 PM~18145815
> *
> *


so what's next........


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 26 2010, 05:16 PM~18146233
> *so what's next........
> *


63 hardtop


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 26 2010, 05:20 PM~18146268
> *63 hardtop
> *


----------



## Lunas64

> DAM FOO THAT CAR IS SERIO :cheesy:
> 
> Thats some nice ass Patterns Bro!!! SIK!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DETONATER

Just had to stop through and get my daily flash of BLING.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> DAM FOO THAT CAR IS SERIO :cheesy:
> 
> Thats some nice ass Patterns Bro!!! SIK!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to stop through and get my daily flash of BLING.. :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 27 2010, 08:57 AM~18152424
> *
> *



sup my nikka :biggrin: .....what u working on now homes


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 AM~18152761
> *sup my nikka  :biggrin: .....what u working on now homes
> *


sup chawps, got a 63 comin in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 623onistone

:thumbsup: nice work bro, but i have a ? 4 u...what kind of ideas do u have that would make my car stand out more or what would u do different? cuz i'm thinkin of re doing it or maybe just doing more to it...but let me know, :dunno: i'm just asking cuz u do good ass work :thumbsup: :yes: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 28 2010, 02:00 PM~18165070
> *:thumbsup: nice work bro, but i have a ? 4 u...what kind of ideas do u have that would make my car stand out more or what would u do different? cuz i'm thinkin of re doing it or maybe just doing more to it...but let me know, :dunno: i'm just asking cuz u do good ass work :thumbsup:  :yes:  :drama:  :naughty:
> *



SUP BRO THANKS MAN, WELL FIRST I GOTTA DRINK A BEER AND LOOK AT IT FOR A BOUT AN HOUR THEN ILL DRINK ANOTHER BEER,THEN ILL RAPE YOUR CAR WITH FINE LINE TAPE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/P BROTHA WELL TALK AT THE MEETING


----------



## Big nene 1

real nice work.whats your starting prices on some patters on the roof?


----------



## 623onistone

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18165480
> *SUP BRO THANKS MAN, WELL FIRST I GOTTA DRINK A BEER AND LOOK AT IT FOR A BOUT AN HOUR THEN ILL DRINK ANOTHER BEER,THEN ILL RAPE YOUR CAR WITH FINE LINE TAPE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/P BROTHA WELL TALK AT THE MEETING
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## matthew64

NICE WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Jul 28 2010, 02:53 PM~18165588-->
> 
> 
> 
> real nice work.whats your starting prices on some patters on the roof?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS NENE,PM SENT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-matthew64_@Jul 28 2010, 03:45 PM~18165966
> *NICE WORK... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18165480
> *SUP BRO THANKS MAN, WELL FIRST I GOTTA DRINK A BEER AND LOOK AT IT FOR A BOUT AN HOUR THEN ILL DRINK ANOTHER BEER,THEN ILL RAPE YOUR CAR WITH FINE LINE TAPE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/P BROTHA WELL TALK AT THE MEETING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKING ANT THATS FUNNY SHIT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jul 29 2010, 09:56 AM~18173565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKING ANT THATS FUNNY SHIT
> *


HAHAHA SUP MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18175512
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jul 29 2010, 02:40 PM~18176156
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


whats crackin goose?? :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

wuz up ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Jul 30 2010, 12:05 PM~18186144
> *           wuz up ant
> *


SUP DANNY HAVE FUN IN VEGAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,May 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17521687]









































































Nice Work Ant.. :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## sand1

ants customs putting it down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jul 30 2010, 05:28 PM~18188866-->
> 
> 
> 
> SPIRIT 62,May 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17521687]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Work Ant..    :naughty:  :naughty:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sand1_@Jul 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18189654
> *ants customs putting it down :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 30 2010, 05:28 PM~18188866
> *SPIRIT 62,May 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17521687]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Work Ant..    :naughty:  :naughty:
> *




sick :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## david602

mannn!!!! thats some tight shit...you do bro


----------



## Guest

killer work bro... im flying out next wed to look at a house in az... so looking for a shop to work if you know of any.. bodywork,paint,murals,etc


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jul 30 2010, 10:09 PM~18190891-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chawps
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 10:28 PM~18191028
> *mannn!!!! thats some tight shit...you do bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Jul 30 2010, 10:34 PM~18191069
> *killer work bro... im flying out next wed to look at a house in az... so looking for a shop to work if you know of any.. bodywork,paint,murals,etc
> *


   been checkin out your murals,nice work!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

So ,So ,So ,SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

So ,So ,So ,SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








[/quote]
thanks man


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 28 2010, 02:40 PM~18165480
> *SUP BRO THANKS MAN, WELL FIRST I GOTTA DRINK A BEER AND LOOK AT IT FOR A BOUT AN HOUR THEN ILL DRINK ANOTHER BEER,THEN ILL RAPE YOUR CAR WITH FINE LINE TAPE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/P BROTHA WELL TALK AT THE MEETING
> *


dont forget a cold brew a hand full of sweet tarts , then see what scram think's about it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jul 31 2010, 12:45 PM~18193935
> *dont forget a cold brew a hand full of sweet tarts ,  then see what scram think's about it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


forgot about scram hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## classact

nice work!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by classact_@Jul 31 2010, 05:12 PM~18195184
> *nice work!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## MRSINDOG

waz up ant beezy...   :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Aug 1 2010, 10:46 PM~18203968
> *waz up ant beezy...     :biggrin:
> *


sup sin what up with that apache!!! sick! :biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

morinin ant banks i bought this thing back in 2003 and it just sittin here marinating plus i want to finsh my jimmy first then the apache next... my apache is all there man motor and all has minor dings no major dents at all man its a solid truck.   :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Aug 2 2010, 07:22 AM~18205287
> *morinin ant banks i bought this thing back in 2003 and it just sittin here marinating plus i want to finsh my jimmy first then the apache next... my apache is all there man motor and all has minor dings no major dents at all man its a solid truck.     :biggrin:
> *


KU MAN I LIKE THOSE TRUCKS !!!


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 1 2010, 12:59 PM~18199641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## mike(p)

what up homie ? 
he got the green shirt ready lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 3 2010, 08:33 AM~18215442
> *what up homie ?
> he got the green shirt ready lol
> *


crackin? tell him to bring those periphials!!


----------



## 623onistone

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 3 2010, 05:14 PM~18219633
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats poppin brotha


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 3 2010, 08:52 AM~18215556
> *crackin?  tell him to bring those periphials!!
> *


an the 10w30 lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: 
ALMOST PARTY TIME FELLAS!!!


----------



## DETONATER

BAM !! To The Top !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18235951
> *BAM !! To The Top !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP MARK :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18235951
> *BAM !! To The Top !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 5 2010, 12:36 PM~18235951
> *BAM !! To The Top !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *













to the top again for this pretty mutha !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2010, 06:22 PM~18248293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the top again for this pretty mutha !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 9 2010, 04:23 PM~18267655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a fun party bro


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)+Aug 9 2010, 04:23 PM~18267655-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT DIDNT EVEN MELT!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Aug 9 2010, 05:43 PM~18268361
> *that was a fun party bro
> *


YES IT WAS,THANKS FOR COMING :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

WHAT UP ANT ? WHATS GOOD TODAY


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 10 2010, 01:41 PM~18276278
> *WHAT UP ANT ? WHATS GOOD TODAY
> *


whats crackin brotha,jus workin man


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 12 2010, 07:30 PM~18297018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahaha dude that was crazy that day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 5 2010, 01:31 PM~18237339
> *SUP MARK :biggrin:
> *


Chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

new project,,Danny Boys 63 from Phoenix Riderz


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tomknox

Nice work ant!! Love that green! U using k-tape there? if so what do you think of it???

tc


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by tomknox_@Aug 13 2010, 03:28 PM~18303609
> *Nice work ant!! Love that green! U using k-tape there? if so what do you think of it???
> 
> tc
> *


thanks man, yah the only thing i dont like about it is that u have to tack the corners down right away cuz it'll pop off,other tan that its cool.


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

TTT for badass work


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Aug 15 2010, 07:30 AM~18312680
> *TTT for badass work
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 13 2010, 02:14 PM~18303090
> *new project,,Danny Boys 63 from Phoenix Riderz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by purecandy az+Aug 15 2010, 11:51 AM~18313962-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Aug 15 2010, 12:02 PM~18314018
> *
> *


SUP GUYS


----------



## MRSINDOG

cant wait to see this one finished and out in surprise looks like it will be another ant banks master piece.... :naughty: :naughty: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Aug 15 2010, 08:47 PM~18317614
> *cant wait to see this one finished and out in surprise looks like it will be another ant banks master piece.... :naughty:  :naughty:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats goin on sin


----------



## bonez(480)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Aug 16 2010, 07:24 AM~18320343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 15 2010, 03:47 PM~18315316
> *SUP GUYS
> *


Nothing much Ant...waiting for this damn heat to simmer down :biggrin: 

Too damn hot to do anything


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18324289
> *Nothing much Ant...waiting for this damn heat to simmer down :biggrin:
> 
> Too damn hot to do anything
> *


no shit brotha,i hear you :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18303090
> *new project,,Danny Boys 63 from Phoenix Riderz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: right on! Getting an ANT paint job


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 17 2010, 09:38 PM~18338903
> *:thumbsup: right on!  Getting an ANT paint job
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP ART,THIS ONES GONNA BE CRAZY!! 70'S STYLE MIXED WITH SOME NEW SCHOOL 
ALOTTA BREWS ARE GONNA GET TAKIN DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63

Word ant what you got going today homie. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Aug 18 2010, 10:49 AM~18343015
> *     Word ant what you got going today homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sup jamie whats poppin in the eastside


----------



## lymtym63

Kickin it. You no anybody that wants to buy a cartrailer 2500   Word. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Aug 18 2010, 11:47 AM~18343447
> *   Kickin it. You no anybody that wants to buy a cartrailer 2500    Word. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not rite now bro,ill keep an eye out though


----------



## M in Avondale

:wave:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 18 2010, 08:37 AM~18342397
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHATS UP ART,THIS ONES GONNA BE CRAZY!! 70'S STYLE MIXED WITH SOME NEW SCHOOL
> ALOTTA BREWS ARE GONNA GET TAKIN DOWN!! :biggrin:
> *


sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 18 2010, 09:37 AM~18342397
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHATS UP ART,THIS ONES GONNA BE CRAZY!! 70'S STYLE MIXED WITH SOME NEW SCHOOL
> ALOTTA BREWS ARE GONNA GET TAKIN DOWN!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MC83

What up Ant....What's new??


----------



## Justin-Az

Badass work man


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 18 2010, 09:37 AM~18342397
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHATS UP ART,THIS ONES GONNA BE CRAZY!! 70'S STYLE MIXED WITH SOME NEW SCHOOL
> ALOTTA BREWS ARE GONNA GET TAKIN DOWN!! :biggrin:
> *


what alot of brews ? shit im in ill bring the sweet tarts an 80 grit sand paper lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## compita

'sup ANT those paint jobs looks real good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 18 2010, 05:04 PM~18346238-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:06 PM~18346667
> *What up Ant....What's new??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP SERGIO,JUS CHILLIN MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:20 PM~18346762
> *Badass work man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mike(p)@Aug 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18348060
> *what alot of brews ? shit im in ill bring the sweet tarts an 80 grit sand paper lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FORGET THE SANDPAPER BROTHA JUS BRING THE SWEET TARTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-compita_@Aug 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18348524
> *'sup ANT those paint jobs looks real good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP THANKS COMPITA!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 18 2010, 07:05 PM~18348060
> *what alot of brews ? shit im in ill bring the sweet tarts an 80 grit sand paper lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah and coca colas so that we can put the sweet tarts in........candy right? :wow:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18349669
> *yeah and coca colas so that we can put the sweet tarts in........candy right? :wow:
> *


lol what up art good to see everyone sunday good turn out .... shit we all need to throw a big bbq down that would b bad ass


----------



## mike(p)

craaaaacking ant ?
should i bring some duck tape for scram lol :roflmao:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Aug 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18349669-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah and coca colas so that we can put the sweet tarts in........candy right? :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah but have u tried them while drinkin a beer? amfully tastey!!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Aug 19 2010, 07:38 AM~18351209
> *craaaaacking ant ?
> should i bring some duck tape for scram lol :roflmao:
> *


sup mike, jus bring him some speaker wire to chew on lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 19 2010, 08:11 AM~18351462
> *yah but have u tried them while drinkin a beer?  amfully tastey!!! :biggrin:
> nobody really know about the tarts homie thay should come with the brew lol
> 
> sup mike, jus bring him some speaker wire to chew on lol..... :biggrin:
> *


scram went out of control when i stop swinging by sup with that dude ? lol
ill have to bring him a tail light or something to chew on lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 19 2010, 08:40 AM~18351703
> *scram went out of control when i stop swinging by sup with that dude ? lol
> ill have to bring him a tail light or something to chew on lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Aug 20 2010, 02:42 PM~18364021
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


PALO


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 13 2010, 02:14 PM~18303090
> *new project,,Danny Boys 63 from Phoenix Riderz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics. This is gonna be badass.  :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 01:58 AM~18367703
> *Any more pics. This is gonna be badass.    :wow:
> *


NOT YET STILL DOIN THE BODYWORK & TRYIN TO KILL THE 300 BLACK WIDOWS UNDER THIS THING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 21 2010, 10:54 AM~18368956
> *NOT YET STILL DOIN THE BODYWORK & TRYIN TO KILL THE 300 BLACK WIDOWS UNDER THIS THING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 21 2010, 10:01 AM~18368993
> *:sprint:
> *


HELL YAH hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 21 2010, 10:33 AM~18369175
> *Sup Ant..  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOIN ON MARK


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18369289
> *WHATS GOIN ON MARK
> *


Fixing a damn leak in the front bathroom today


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18369429
> *Fixing a damn leak in the front bathroom today
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## king george

keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 21 2010, 08:54 AM~18368956
> *NOT YET STILL DOIN THE BODYWORK & TRYIN TO KILL THE 300 BLACK WIDOWS UNDER THIS THING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


put them in a jar, Danny Boy will eat them later........Shrek Snacks! :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 21 2010, 09:54 AM~18368956
> *NOT YET STILL DOIN THE BODYWORK & TRYIN TO KILL THE 300 BLACK WIDOWS UNDER THIS THING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by king george+Aug 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18371107-->
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot george :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Art [email protected] 22 2010, 12:03 AM~18373620
> *put them in a jar, Danny Boy will eat them later........Shrek Snacks! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Aug 22 2010, 12:07 PM~18376097
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up Ant!! :wave: 
Thats Some Good Work You Do!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 23 2010, 07:57 AM~18382193
> *Whats Up Ant!! :wave:
> Thats Some Good Work You Do!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JR
WHATS HAPPENIN :biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63

Wordant.????/ :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Aug 23 2010, 09:17 PM~18389598
> *     Wordant.????/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sup jaime  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

post pic's of the black widows Ant then call Pete he likes spiders

:biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63

Word ANT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Aug 24 2010, 11:23 AM~18393533
> *post pic's of the black widows Ant then call Pete he likes spiders
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT HAVE A PIC OF ME & MITTS RUNNING AWAY FROM THOSE FUCKERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 23 2010, 10:06 AM~18383219
> *THANKS JR
> WHATS HAPPENIN :biggrin:
> *


Just Chillin Bro!!! :biggrin: 
How Is The Interior Coming Out??


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 25 2010, 08:20 AM~18401391
> *Just Chillin Bro!!! :biggrin:
> How Is The Interior Coming Out??
> *


ITS COMING VEEERRRRYYYY SLLLLOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## goose

PALO :biggrin:


----------



## az63

good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 25 2010, 09:20 AM~18401752
> *ITS COMING VEEERRRRYYYY SLLLLOOOOWWWWWW
> *


You do interior also?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Aug 25 2010, 06:27 PM~18406419-->
> 
> 
> 
> PALO :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:37 PM~18407060
> *good work :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:31 PM~18408259
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Aug 26 2010, 12:41 AM~18409333
> *You do interior also?
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 22 2010, 12:03 AM~18373620
> *put them in a jar, Danny Boy will eat them later........Shrek Snacks! :0
> *


:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Aug 13 2010, 02:14 PM~18303090
> *new project,,Danny Boys 63 from Phoenix Riderz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 CAN'T WAIT TILL SEE THIS ONE!!! hno: hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

WaaaaZzzzzzUuuuuuuuuuuP ! Ant... Workin hard or hardly workin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 10:36 PM~18457457
> *WaaaaZzzzzzUuuuuuuuuuuP ! Ant... Workin hard or hardly workin.. :biggrin:
> *


BOTH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

whatzzz up brotha ?
wheres the pics of the new ride ? post them mugs lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 1 2010, 06:54 PM~18464289
> *whatzzz up brotha ?
> wheres the pics of the new ride ? post them mugs lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN BROTHA
ILL POST SOME UP LATER


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 2 2010, 01:59 PM~18471576
> *
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN FRANK :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

here u go mike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)

nice homie 
cant wait to take it to the dunes


----------



## MC83




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 3 2010, 07:00 PM~18482006
> *nice homie
> cant wait to take it to the dunes
> *


thanks brotha heres a few more pics, gotta lift it a lil bit still
i did the door panels and detailed the dash bezel,seats are gettin done right now


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 3 2010, 10:01 PM~18483342
> *thanks brotha heres a few more pics, gotta lift it a lil bit still
> i did the door panels and detailed the dash bezel,seats are gettin done right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass truck man :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks man


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 3 2010, 10:01 PM~18483342
> *thanks brotha heres a few more pics, gotta lift it a lil bit still
> i did the door panels and detailed the dash bezel,seats are gettin done right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ANT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRSINDOG

[/quote]damn ant banks another one very nice mangs when can i checks it out.. :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> LOOKS GOOD ANT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks mario

damn ant banks another one very nice mangs when can i checks it out.. :0 :0 :wow: :wow:  
[/quote]
thanks sin,come by anytime


----------



## DETONATER

Thats a nice truck to have.. looks great Ant..


----------



## mike(p)

jack of all trades !!!! what cant you do ant lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Sep 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18488817-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nice truck to have.. looks great Ant..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man its almost the right weather to pull the top off !!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Sep 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18488882
> *jack of all trades !!!! what cant you do ant lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B

WHATS GOIN ON ANT :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Sep 7 2010, 09:21 AM~18505763
> *WHATS GOIN ON ANT  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MARIO :biggrin:


----------



## neverfinished

Those are some badass paint jobs. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by neverfinished+Sep 7 2010, 05:55 PM~18509721-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some badass paint jobs. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Sep 7 2010, 07:42 PM~18510796
> *
> *


sup termite


----------



## lymtym63

Word Ant i got a friend who needs a paint job out by you call him his name is Bibi Word Ant.     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 623764 0078


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 7 2010, 08:23 PM~18511171
> *thanks bro
> sup termite
> *


Nothing much homie....hey I got a nice project if anybody is looking for one

PM me


----------



## M in Avondale

Thats A Nice Truck You Got There Aguilar!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> thanks brotha heres a few more pics, gotta lift it a lil bit still
> i did the door panels and detailed the dash bezel,seats are gettin done right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clean foo :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> Thats A Nice Truck You Got There Aguilar!!! :thumbsup:


thanks jr  


> thanks brotha heres a few more pics, gotta lift it a lil bit still
> i did the door panels and detailed the dash bezel,seats are gettin done right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clean foo :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks chawps
Click to expand...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## lymtym63

Word :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lymtym63_@Sep 10 2010, 09:48 AM~18533669
> *     Word :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP JAIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC83

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MC83_@Sep 11 2010, 11:25 AM~18541404
> *:wave:
> *


whats happenin sergio :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some before & after pics of the blazer motor


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18549078
> *heres some before & after pics of the blazer motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:20 AM~18553602
> *Sup Ant..  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN


----------



## GAME TIME

:biggrin:


----------



## MC83




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME+Sep 15 2010, 07:56 AM~18573658-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 12:25 PM~18575610
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Sep 15 2010, 01:29 PM~18576107
> *
> *


WHATS UP FELLAS? :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## DETONATER

:0


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

will post some progress pics on the 63 this weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 17 2010, 03:19 PM~18593002
> *will post some progress pics on the 63 this weekend!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

do you do murals?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 17 2010, 04:39 PM~18593486
> *do you do murals?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP ANT! CAN I GET A TOUCH UP ON MY SIGN? NEED CHAWPS PUT IN THERE FOR THE PATTERN WORK


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 17 2010, 10:54 PM~18596059
> *WHAT UP ANT! CAN I GET A TOUCH UP ON MY SIGN? NEED CHAWPS PUT IN THERE FOR THE PATTERN WORK
> *


no prob homie


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

another good ass painter that wont travel... fuck..


----------



## DETONATER

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 18 2010, 02:32 PM~18599078
> *another good ass painter that wont travel... fuck..
> *


who said i wont travel?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GOT IT DONE & PINSTRIPED BY RON


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 21 2010, 09:15 AM~18621069
> *GOT IT DONE & PINSTRIPED BY RON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS POPPIN MARIO?


----------



## sand1

:0


> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 21 2010, 10:15 AM~18621069
> *GOT IT DONE & PINSTRIPED BY RON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 21 2010, 09:15 AM~18621069
> *GOT IT DONE & PINSTRIPED BY RON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good!!
Did You Have It At That Show In Surprise This Past Weekend?? :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Sep 21 2010, 06:27 PM~18626111
> *Looks Good!!
> Did You Have It At That Show In Surprise This Past Weekend?? :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, yah i had it out there!!


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 602 Monte

nice work


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 21 2010, 08:00 PM~18627128
> *thanks, yah i had it out there!!
> *


Where was the show in Surprise?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte+Sep 24 2010, 07:30 PM~18655545-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:29 PM~18656891
> *Where was the show in Surprise?
> *


at the stadium :biggrin:


----------



## 623onistone

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 21 2010, 09:15 AM~18621069
> *GOT IT DONE & PINSTRIPED BY RON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Sep 25 2010, 10:13 AM~18658924
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

makin some progress on the interior








































i put some led lights where the ashtrays were,removed the dome lights & molded speaker pods in the sail panels


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres my dads 60 corvette,he made the entire rear wheelwells over because somebody cut them back in the day,from scratch outta fiberglass


----------



## M in Avondale

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18661956
> *makin some progress on the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put some led lights where the ashtrays were,removed the dome lights & molded speaker pods in the sail panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## mike(p)

how did i know he would have them wheels one lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 26 2010, 06:16 PM~18667191
> *how did i know he would have them wheels one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahaha no shit huh :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18661956
> *makin some progress on the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put some led lights where the ashtrays were,removed the dome lights & molded speaker pods in the sail panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking hella good ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18674647
> *looking hella good ant
> *


THANKS RANDY


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn ant beezy nice interior mangs...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Sep 27 2010, 05:11 PM~18675776
> *damn ant beezy nice interior mangs...
> *


thanks sin


----------



## MARINATE

:nicoderm: interior looks sick playa


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Sep 27 2010, 06:49 PM~18676612-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm: interior looks sick playa
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Sep 27 2010, 08:10 PM~18677489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

interior looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 28 2010, 08:07 AM~18680526
> *interior looks sick :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Sep 28 2010, 02:59 PM~18683827
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


PALO :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

C-MON LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 28 2010, 06:41 PM~18686173
> *C-MON LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

mike(p),Sep 27 2010, 08:10 PM~18677489]










Damn... That Lincoln's got some ass... :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18674647
> *looking hella good ant
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Sep 28 2010, 09:27 PM~18688314
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 30 2010, 05:02 PM~18705013
> *
> *


whats happenin frank


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## icebox

i like your work man . 
its clean fasho


----------



## mike(p)

here's a couple of pics of ( maria & pelons ) cutty 
nice work ant an chaz....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by icebox+Oct 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18714578-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like your work man .
> its clean fasho
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714826
> *here's a couple of pics of ( maria & pelons ) cutty
> nice work ant an chaz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS MIKE!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Thats good stuff.. above.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:27 PM~18715221
> *Thats good stuff.. above..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 2 2010, 06:09 PM~18720519
> *
> *


SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714826
> *here's a couple of pics of ( maria & pelons ) cutty
> nice work ant an chaz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714826
> *here's a couple of pics of ( maria & pelons ) cutty
> nice work ant an chaz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## mike(p)

wow homie its been a min an thanks for the beers
i need to chill on yr side of town more... maybe bbq it took 1 hour to get a 
( hot an ready ) next time we wont send sack lol jk anyways cars looking bad ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE JOB


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 1 2010, 07:10 PM~18714826
> *here's a couple of pics of ( maria & pelons ) cutty
> nice work ant an chaz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Oct 4 2010, 10:04 AM~18731158-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx chawps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18731275
> *Nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by mike(p)@Oct 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18737222
> *wow homie its been a min an thanks for the beers
> i need to chill on yr side of town more... maybe bbq it took 1 hour to get a
> ( hot an ready ) next time we wont send sack lol jk anyways cars looking bad ass homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE JOB
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for coming down man,it was fun bullshittin :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 09:45 PM~18737554
> *NICE  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

o ant tell pops to stay off the juice hes getting buff lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 5 2010, 01:20 PM~18742211
> *o ant tell pops to stay off the juice hes getting buff lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p)

remember this pic


----------



## MC83




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18661956
> *makin some progress on the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put some led lights where the ashtrays were,removed the dome lights & molded speaker pods in the sail panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: that is a nice interior :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mike(p)+Oct 6 2010, 04:36 PM~18753724-->
> 
> 
> 
> remember this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i do!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:40 PM~18754206
> *sup sergio
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:41 PM~18754214
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup justin
> <!--QuoteBegin-78 Monte 4 Life_@Oct 6 2010, 10:35 PM~18757004
> *:wow: that is a nice interior :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## Justin-Az

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 12:17 PM~18760328
> *call Alex at 602-434-3067
> *


rrrrrrompope!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

gettin my duece,joshs blazer & sacks lincoln ready for the central cruise!!!!


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2010, 08:40 PM~17521816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Man what Color silver and What size flake was used here?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 10 2010, 01:16 AM~18775599
> *Hey Man what Color silver and What size flake was used here?
> *


theres no silver its just jumbo & micro flake mixed layed over the white base


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 10 2010, 09:26 AM~18776388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

tonys cutlass in vegas








rays cutlass in vegas


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 10 2010, 09:26 AM~18776388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who did the upholstery in your Impala? It looks sick.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 11 2010, 09:36 PM~18788103
> *who did the upholstery in your Impala? It looks sick.
> *


thanks, a guy named alex did the seats,carpet n headliner & i did the rest of it


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 11 2010, 10:16 PM~18788428
> *:naughty:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup bro?


----------



## OKJessie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## CutlassLowRider

how much would you charge for some body work minor dents
and a plain solid black black black paint job on a 81 cutlass supreme?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Oct 13 2010, 07:14 AM~18798072
> *how much would you charge for some body work minor dents
> and a plain solid black black black paint job on a 81 cutlass supreme?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

damn anthony ur 62 is fucken badd ass in person the interior is da shit...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

ANT YR DADS CAR LOOKING SICK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18813582
> *ANT YR DADS CAR LOOKING SICK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thx brotha,hes put alotta work in that thing!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18813582
> *ANT YR DADS CAR LOOKING SICK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Nice Work :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:47 AM~18817468
> *:wow:  :wow: Nice Work  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## KABEL

:yes:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## rc4life

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18813582
> *ANT YR DADS CAR LOOKING SICK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I came :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18813582
> *ANT YR DADS CAR LOOKING SICK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Oct 15 2010, 05:58 PM~18822456-->
> 
> 
> 
> I came :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Oct 15 2010, 07:00 PM~18822840
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: sup chawps?


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

dannys 63 coming along


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18832465
> *dannys 63 coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 08:48 AM~18832465
> *dannys 63 coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

I don't see a motor in there....too light

Tell D-Boy to get on it :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 08:48 AM~18832465
> *dannys 63 coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 like that lift ant !!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 17 2010, 10:35 AM~18833071
> *:0  :0
> 
> I don't see a motor in there....too light
> 
> Tell D-Boy to get on it :biggrin:
> *


the motors already done,its waitin on me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 17 2010, 11:25 AM~18833318
> *like that lift ant !!!!
> *


thanks to u and sack for helpin out yest brothas!!  
cant believe we didnt finish that 12 pack!! lol....


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 12:19 PM~18833597
> *thanks to u and sack for helpin out yest brothas!!
> cant believe we didnt finish that 12 pack!! lol....
> *


LOL WOW A CASE OF BEER AN WE ONLY DRANK 2 BEERS ????? THINK SCRAM HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 17 2010, 04:16 PM~18834816
> *LOL WOW A CASE OF BEER AN WE ONLY DRANK 2 BEERS ????? THINK SCRAM HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THAT LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155-80-13

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## compita




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita_@Oct 19 2010, 07:56 PM~18855959
> *
> *


sup bro?


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant.. Keep'em coming :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 20 2010, 07:32 PM~18865361
> *Sup Ant.. Keep'em coming  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry bout that lol.....


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 16 2010, 07:03 PM~18829629
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin: sup chawps?
> *



whats cracking ant , just checking out the thread , cant wait to see what u gonna do with the trey :cheesy:


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 20 2010, 06:37 AM~18859147
> *sup bro?
> *


'sup Ant, the 63 looking real good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 08:48 AM~18832465
> *dannys 63 coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great ant :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Oct 21 2010, 07:43 AM~18869234-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats cracking ant , just checking out the thread , cant wait to see what u gonna do with the trey  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:33 AM~18869563
> *'sup Ant, the 63 looking real good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS_@Oct 21 2010, 09:27 AM~18870033
> *looks great ant :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DANNY, GONNA START GETTIN OLD SCHOOL ON IT REAL SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitts

Sack.....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts_@Oct 21 2010, 02:59 PM~18872713
> *Sack.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2010, 08:19 PM~17521500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRAME FULLY STRAPPED BY FRANKS HYDRAULICS, I MOLDED N PAINTED IT,STRIPED BY RON HERNANDEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/ants%
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/1113.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Art Buck




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

[


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## mitts

Sack....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts_@Oct 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18891809
> *Sack....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ

clean work ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET). MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!! ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 24 2010, 08:12 PM~18896809
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET).  MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!!   ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


55 chevy my favorite :biggrin: my pops jus picked one up here in town solid az car why he did it i dont know that fool got 100 projects going on at once lol shit me too i guess its jus a sickness we all have


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896809
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET).  MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!!  ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Car


----------



## mike(p)

ANT I WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING ??????
IS THERE A CAR YOU AN YOUR FAMILY DONT HAVE LOL
BAD ASS PIC S HOMIE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 24 2010, 08:06 PM~18897349
> *ANT I WANT TO KNOW SOMETHING ??????
> IS THERE A CAR YOU AN YOUR FAMILY DONT HAVE LOL
> BAD ASS PIC S HOMIE
> *


funny shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+Oct 24 2010, 07:28 PM~18896955-->
> 
> 
> 
> 55 chevy my favorite :biggrin: my pops jus picked one up here in town solid az car why he did it i dont know that fool got 100 projects going on at once  lol shit me too i guess its jus a sickness we all have
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS NOT A SICKNESS ITS AN ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Oct 24 2010, 07:54 PM~18897207
> *Nice Car
> *


THANKS ILL TELL HIM


----------



## mike(p)

> ITS NOT A SICKNESS ITS AN ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitts

> ITS NOT A SICKNESS ITS AN ADDICTION!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. Mike is that a clarion i see...I like the door panels.
Click to expand...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKS BADASS MIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 26 2010, 09:11 AM~18910780
> *LOOKS BADASS MIKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x 2 !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> x 2 !  thanks man


LOOKS BADASS MIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homie
[/quote]
Looking good. Mike is that a clarion i see...I like the door panels.
show is mitts lol thanks homie want to bring it down to yr side soon!!!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by mitts_@Oct 26 2010, 01:55 AM~18909998
> *Looking good. Mike is that a clarion i see...I like the door panels.
> *


looking good mike :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 26 2010, 06:07 PM~18916087
> *looking good mike :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18917983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 18 2010, 12:36 AM~17524253
> *nice work :0
> *


x64


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896809]
HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET). MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!! ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER


























































Very cool.. ! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 28 2010, 08:13 AM~18930000
> *SPIRIT 62,Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896809]
> HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET).  MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!!  ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool.. !  :biggrin:
> *


When in December is the Parade. I hope I can ride in parade also.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 11:28 PM~18937577
> *When in December is the Parade. I hope I can ride in parade also.
> *


not sure think its the middle of the month


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Oct 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18944405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 30 2010, 07:28 AM~18946173
> *ttt
> *


whats goin on man?


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18832465
> *dannys 63 coming along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i want that lift :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18950241
> *dam i want that lift :biggrin:
> *


LOL THAT LIFT IS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Oct 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18950241
> *dam i want that lift :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: jus playin homie,i'll keep an eye out if i find one ill let u know


----------



## Guest

ttt for the homie


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOOKIN BADASS MIKE!!!


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 2 2010, 09:47 PM~18972505
> *LOOKIN BADASS MIKE!!!
> *


thanks homie an much props to yr sick ass ideas an good wrk :worship: :worship:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 2 2010, 01:16 PM~18967934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mike let me :boink: your car first :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 3 2010, 07:05 PM~18979251
> *hey mike let me :boink: your car first :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 3 2010, 05:52 PM~18978611
> *thanks homie an much props to yr sick ass ideas an good wrk  :worship:  :worship:
> *


no problem buddy


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896809
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET).  MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!!  ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUPER CLEAN THE 55 IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST BELAIRS THATS A BAD ASS STORY TO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 4 2010, 09:06 AM~18983540
> *SUPER CLEAN THE 55 IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST BELAIRS THATS A BAD ASS STORY TO :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE,GOT IT STARTED UP FINALLY JUS NEEDS EXHAUST & INTERIOR DONE AND ITS READY


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 4 2010, 02:33 PM~18986060
> *THANKS HOMIE,GOT IT STARTED UP FINALLY JUS NEEDS EXHAUST & INTERIOR DONE AND ITS READY
> *


NICE HOMIE ALMOST :h5: THERE SOME DAY I WILL OWN ONE TO!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: Wish I could hear it Maybe I will see it cruising once its done :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Oct 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18917983]









Sup Ant.. TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 7 2010, 11:38 AM~19007746
> *SPIRIT 62,Oct 26 2010, 08:54 PM~18917983]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Ant..  TTT
> :thumbsup:
> *


sup mark whats goin on


----------



## KABEL




----------



## mike(p)

OUR PICNIC SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK HAD A BAD ASS TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 PM~19012462
> *OUR PICNIC SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK HAD A BAD ASS TIME  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pics mike,first day you bring the car out and get a photoshoot!!!!badass homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Justin-Az

:wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Nov 9 2010, 07:02 PM~19028919-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Nov 9 2010, 07:33 PM~19029201
> *
> *


sup guys


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 9 2010, 09:38 PM~19030238
> *sup guys
> *


sup ant!!!!


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 PM~19012462
> *OUR PICNIC SUNDAY @ ALTA VISTA PARK HAD A BAD ASS TIME  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup mike,looks like you guys have a good time out there,car looks bad ass homie!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 10 2010, 06:19 PM~19036888
> *sup ant!!!!
> *


sup bro whats happenin? :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

HOWWWW YOU DOINGGGGGG


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19039905
> *HOWWWW YOU DOINGGGGGG
> *


whhaaaaatttssss up Frank? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Nov 10 2010, 06:20 PM~19036898
> *sup mike,looks like you guys have a good time out there,car looks bad ass homie!!
> *


thanks homie !!! you all ready for sat ? i hear first round is on the riders ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Nov 9 2010, 07:19 AM~19023871]

































Can't figure what I like better.. :biggrin: :naughty: both bad ass..!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)+Nov 11 2010, 06:46 PM~19045928-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie !!! you all ready for sat ? i hear first round is on the riders ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 07:46 PM~19046524
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 11 2010, 09:50 PM~19047742
> *SPIRIT 62,Nov 9 2010, 07:19 AM~19023871]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure what I like better.. :biggrin:  :naughty: both bad ass..!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18896809
> *HERES A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDPAS 1955 BELAIR HARDTOP. THEYVE HAD IT SINCE 1960 AND HAVENT DRIVEN IT IN OVER 25 YEARS,ITS ALMOST DONE,MY GRANDPA DID ALL THE RESTORATION WORK HIMSELF-PAINT,MOTOR & TRANNY, POLISHING & WIRING(NOT DONE YET).  MY DAD & I ARE HELPIN HIM GET IT READY FOR THE CITY OF SURPRISE 50TH ANNIVERSARY PARADE IN DEC.!!   ITS REALLY DUSTY BUT U GET THE IDEA  WILL POST PROGRESS PICS AS IT GETS CLOSER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had to quote this again dam ant your gramps too your family is deep in this car game that's bad ass the car and the story :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on this build


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 12 2010, 09:34 AM~19050959
> *I had to quote this again dam ant your gramps too your family is deep in this car game that's bad ass the car and the story :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on this build
> *


THANKS RALPH,NICE TO HEAR THAT FROM YOU!! THE INTERIORS ALMOST DONE JUST GOTTA TIGHTEN UP SOME LOOSE ENDS WHEN IT COMES BACK


----------



## danny chawps

> SPIRIT 62,Nov 9 2010, 07:19 AM~19023871]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv this 68 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mike(p)

> SPIRIT 62,Nov 9 2010, 07:19 AM~19023871]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luv this 68 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS HOMIE ANT DID A SICK ASS JOB :worship:
> CHECK OUT THE SIGN HE MADE ME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN ANT
Click to expand...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 13 2010, 06:32 PM~19061033
> *THANKS HOMIE ANT DID A SICK ASS JOB  :worship:
> CHECK OUT THE SIGN HE MADE ME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN ANT
> *


thanks mike, car looked badass out there!!!


----------



## mike(p)

ANT THEY EVEN PAINTED MY CAR ON A WALL LOL


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 13 2010, 07:48 PM~19061543
> *ANT THEY EVEN PAINTED MY CAR ON A WALL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: i like the lil kid lookin at it!


----------



## mike(p)

looks like marky d cuz (j) in the bottom right couner looking @ it lol


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 13 2010, 07:48 PM~19061543
> *ANT THEY EVEN PAINTED MY CAR ON A WALL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that kid looks like beepers son :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 14 2010, 10:20 AM~19064533
> *that kid looks like beepers son :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: forgot about beeps boy


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 14 2010, 10:20 AM~19064533
> *that kid looks like beepers son :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M in Avondale

Whats Up Ant!!:wave: 
That 68 Looks BadAss!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Nov 17 2010, 08:39 AM~19091020
> *Whats Up Ant!!:wave:
> That 68 Looks BadAss!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JR   :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS TO GOOSE & EDDIE FOR HELPIN OUT WITH DANNYS 63 LAST NIGHT!!!
WE'LL GET IT LINED UP SOONER OF LATER :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 17 2010, 10:38 AM~19091406
> *THANKS TO GOOSE & EDDIE FOR HELPIN OUT WITH DANNYS 63 LAST NIGHT!!!
> WE'LL GET IT LINED UP SOONER OF LATER :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

whats up anthony


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Nov 17 2010, 10:06 AM~19091660
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2010, 03:24 PM~19094081
> *whats up anthony
> *


whats happenin brotha


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 12 2010, 03:14 PM~19053474
> *THANKS RALPH,NICE TO HEAR THAT FROM YOU!! THE INTERIORS ALMOST DONE JUST GOTTA TIGHTEN UP SOME LOOSE ENDS WHEN IT COMES BACK
> *


ANTS CUSTOMS


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 17 2010, 09:38 AM~19091406
> *THANKS TO GOOSE & EDDIE FOR HELPIN OUT WITH DANNYS 63 LAST NIGHT!!!
> WE'LL GET IT LINED UP SOONER OF LATER :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 20 2010, 05:52 PM~19119784
> *ANTS CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 20 2010, 05:52 PM~19119784
> *ANTS CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 20 2010, 05:52 PM~19119784
> *ANTS CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE NEW VEGAS !!!! TO THE TOP ANT :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 21 2010, 11:45 AM~19124470
> *THE NEW VEGAS !!!! TO THE TOP ANT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: whats crackin mike


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Nov 20 2010, 09:48 PM~19121501
> *BAD ASS
> *


sup mario


----------



## mike(p)

COUPLE PIC OF LASTNIGHTS PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## DETONATER

:biggrin: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)+Nov 22 2010, 07:48 PM~19136948-->
> 
> 
> 
> COUPLE PIC OF LASTNIGHTS PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BADASS PICS MIKE
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 22 2010, 08:04 PM~19137150
> *:biggrin:  :naughty:  :h5:
> *


SUP MARK? :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 22 2010, 07:48 PM~19136948
> *COUPLE PIC OF LASTNIGHTS PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm we had bad asssss party


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 24 2010, 08:48 AM~19151561
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP GUN

ITS BEEN A LONG WHILE SINCE I HAVE BEEN ON HERE....................




WHATS UP ANTHONY?.....................................


----------



## ENCINAS

Happy Thanksgiving man don't think I forgot next rounds on me thanks for the last round of beer man


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant, Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN+Nov 24 2010, 04:57 PM~19155102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS BEEN A LONG WHILE SINCE I HAVE BEEN ON HERE....................
> WHATS UP ANTHONY?.....................................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up albert,not much here mancongrats on that best of show goodguys!! came out nice
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 11:18 PM~19158493
> *Happy Thanksgiving man don't think I forgot next rounds on me thanks for the last round of beer man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks juan u too :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 06:23 AM~19160084
> *Sup Ant, Happy Thanks giving!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks u too


----------



## SPIRIT 62

finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 11:52 AM~19182338
> *finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 28 2010, 12:25 PM~19182514
> *Nice :cheesy:
> *


thanks its finally gettin there,gonna start layin patterns this week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 12:43 PM~19182618
> *thanks its finally gettin there,gonna start layin patterns this week!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn ant banks :wow: its coming out bad ass bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Nov 28 2010, 07:43 PM~19185539
> *damn ant banks  :wow: its coming out bad ass bro
> *


thanks sin,come by next week sometime n check it out!!


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 10:52 AM~19182338
> *finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Can't wait to see it done! :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 11:52 AM~19182338
> *finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Nov 29 2010, 11:12 PM~19197102-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it done! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Nov 30 2010, 11:51 AM~19200931
> *:thumbsup: BAD ASS ANT
> *



THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 11:52 AM~19182338
> *finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL NICE WORK!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Nov 30 2010, 09:56 PM~19206227
> *REAL NICE WORK!
> *


thank you


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 28 2010, 11:52 AM~19182338
> *finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good anthony....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 1 2010, 05:14 PM~19212578
> *looking good anthony....
> *


thanks rich :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64

Can't wait to see that 63 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Dec 2 2010, 01:48 AM~19216622
> *Can't wait to see that 63  :wow:
> *


X 63 !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by matthew64+Dec 1 2010, 11:48 PM~19216622-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see that 63  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 07:55 AM~19218026
> *X 63 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS GUYS,ITS GONNA HAVE AN OLD SCHOOL STYLE TO IT !!!
WILL POST PICS OF PROGRESS


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Nov 28 2010, 10:52 AM~19182338]
finally heres some sneek peeks at dannys 63


































:naughty: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got my popcorn ready ! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sand1

:drama:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a few pics gettin ready to go to the city of surprise 50th anniversary parade


----------



## compita

'sup ant!!!!!!!looking good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita_@Dec 4 2010, 07:05 PM~19239263
> *'sup ant!!!!!!!looking good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup compita thanks man


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 4 2010, 04:24 PM~19238236
> *heres a few pics gettin ready to go to the city of surprise 50th anniversary parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics ant an a hell of a magic show lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Dec 5 2010, 11:07 AM~19244179
> *nice pics ant an a hell of a magic show lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahahah dude was that some funny shit or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

still gotta long way to go but got the first step done


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: SICK.............


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 5 2010, 07:58 PM~19248665
> *still gotta long way to go but got the first step done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn ant beezy hey i ll check it out tomorro homes if thats cool....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Dec 5 2010, 09:15 PM~19248838-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: SICK.............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Art [email protected] 5 2010, 09:41 PM~19249105
> *DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRSINDOG_@Dec 5 2010, 10:10 PM~19249453
> *damn ant beezy hey i ll check it out tomorro homes if thats cool....
> *


thanks guys


----------



## azmobn06

That is old school...I aint seen ribbons since the 80's and early 90's


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2010, 08:49 PM~19258279
> *That is old school...I aint seen ribbons since the 80's and early 90's
> *


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Dec 5 2010, 07:58 PM~19248665]
still gotta long way to go but got the first step done
































































[/quote]


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 6 2010, 08:49 PM~19258279
> *That is old school...I aint seen ribbons since the 80's and early 90's
> *


x2 badd ass work anthony.....


----------



## mike(p)

> SPIRIT 62,Dec 5 2010, 07:58 PM~19248665]
> still gotta long way to go but got the first step done


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
not sure what looks better the paint or that cold brew on the fender lol JK...
ANT BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup: :worship: IM SCARED TO SEE WHATS NEXT hno: hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


not sure what looks better the paint or that cold brew on the fender lol JK...
ANT BAD ASS HOMIE :thumbsup: :worship: IM SCARED TO SEE WHATS NEXT hno: hno:
[/quote]
hahahahaha thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

Dam Ant another Masterpiece! This Paint Game is in your D.N.A. , watch out phx this dude is on FIRE! :wow: :wow:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

btw this was the emoticon I intended to apply after my post :wow: :wow: :wow: 1st time poster, long time fan im gettin the hang of it :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Dec 7 2010, 10:51 PM~19269261-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam Ant another Masterpiece! This Paint Game is in your D.N.A. , watch out phx this dude is on FIRE!  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 7 2010, 11:00 PM~19269346
> *btw this was the emoticon I intended to apply after my post :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  1st time poster, long time fan im gettin the hang of it  :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot bro,i appreciate the compliment, i still gotta lot to learn though, kinda like your first post!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

uffin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 5 2010, 07:58 PM~19248665
> *still gotta long way to go but got the first step done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats SIKK as FAWK ANT!!!! Great work Bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 10:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 10:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.........................................i see dboy kicking it...cant wait to see it....love da murals :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Lunas64+Dec 8 2010, 06:00 PM~19276444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats SIKK as FAWK ANT!!!! Great work Bro!!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]Dec 8 2010, 07:21 PM~19277424
> *:wow: SICK :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:29 PM~19278195
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-155-80-13_@Dec 8 2010, 10:25 PM~19279510
> *very nice.........................................i see dboy kicking it...cant wait to see it....love da murals :biggrin:
> *



thanks alot guys


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 5 2010, 08:58 PM~19248665
> *still gotta long way to go but got the first step done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damit i love the way the ribbons flow into the dash and back into the roof :cheesy: looks sick foo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Freakin sick work Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 9 2010, 08:23 AM~19282114-->
> 
> 
> 
> damit i love the way the ribbons flow into the dash and back into the roof  :cheesy:  looks sick foo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 08:39 AM~19282248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin sick work Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## DETONATER

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS

Damm that's bad ass Ant keep up the good work


----------



## Riderz-4-Life

looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


link or number!!!!!!BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 9 2010, 06:02 PM~19286649-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 07:35 PM~19287454
> *Damm that's bad ass Ant keep up the good work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:56 PM~19288369
> *looking bad ass  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OMAR TRECE_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 PM~19288487
> *link or number!!!!!!BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks alot guys!!!


----------



## MRSINDOG

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those murals are nice  .. badass paint and ribbon work ant beezy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:.. hey big d your ride is coming along bad ass mangs :wow: :wow: ..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Dec 10 2010, 12:23 AM~19290264
> *damn those murals are nice  .. badass paint and ribbon work ant beezy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:.. hey big d your ride is coming along bad ass mangs :wow:  :wow: ..
> *


thanks alot sin dog


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO, EXCELLENT WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Dec 10 2010, 05:22 PM~19295720
> *DAMN BRO, EXCELLENT WORK... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

:h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 11 2010, 03:52 PM~19302345
> *:h5:
> *


sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

lookin good ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Dec 12 2010, 12:17 PM~19307523
> *lookin good ant
> *


thanks man


----------



## M in Avondale

Good Work Ant!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Dec 13 2010, 08:43 AM~19314210
> *Good Work Ant!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jr


----------



## SPIRIT 62

almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:50 PM~19268713
> *much props to RICK WESCOTT for coming out and laying down some sick ass murals,he does some beautiful work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn these murals are badass. :wow:


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how the graphix wrap onto the dash, do they go into the door jams also?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 07:09 PM~19327577
> *I like how the graphix wrap onto the dash, do they go into the door jams also?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
no patterns on the sides,just black


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Ant,looking real good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 05:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ur welcome brotha . :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Looking good Ant!


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 14 2010, 10:42 PM~19329757
> *:barf:
> *


Man be respectfull. Besides obvious your a hater as that paint job is sick as hell just like your brain.


----------



## 155-80-13

dammmmm....nice job.....i hope dboy fits n dat 63.....lol just kidn....lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Dec 14 2010, 10:08 PM~19330094
> *dammmmm....nice job.....i hope dboy fits n dat 63.....lol just kidn....lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 14 2010, 10:42 PM~19329757
> *:barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what a ass hole :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflwuz up j.c.


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by 155-80-13_@Dec 14 2010, 11:08 PM~19330094
> *dammmmm....nice job.....i hope dboy fits n dat 63.....lol just kidn....lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok funny guy....lol....wuz up cuz....still hiding in mex i see..... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita+Dec 14 2010, 08:31 PM~19328468-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn Ant,looking  real good homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Art [email protected] 14 2010, 08:42 PM~19328578
> *It keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!!!  I love it!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:14 PM~19328788
> *ur welcome brotha . :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Dec 14 2010, 10:00 PM~19329332
> *Looking good Ant!
> *



thanks for the compliments guys!!


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19330045
> *Man be respectfull. Besides obvious your a hater as that paint job is sick as hell just like your brain.
> *


pump your brakes there scooter...If u where up on game you would know that this icon :barf: means that something is sick,so in other words I was giving ANT props :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 14 2010, 11:05 PM~19330045-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man be respectfull. Besides obvious your a hater as that paint job is sick as hell just like your brain.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hold up justin, he is a very very good friend of mine bro,dont call anyone a hater unitl u know what they are talking about,but thanks for the compliment!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 15 2010, 10:37 AM~19333071
> *pump your brakes there scooter...If u where up on game you would know that this icon  :barf:  means that something is sick,so in other words I was giving ANT props :biggrin:
> *


i guess they need to come up with an icon that has some get well balloons huh brotha!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Dec 15 2010, 09:37 AM~19333071-->
> 
> 
> 
> pump your brakes there scooter...If u where up on game you would know that this icon  :barf:  means that something is sick,so in other words I was giving ANT props :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRIT 62_@Dec 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19337706
> *hold up justin, he is a very very good friend of mine bro,dont call anyone a hater unitl u know what they are talking about,but thanks for the compliment!!
> 
> i guess they need to come up with an icon that has some get well balloons huh brotha!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!! DAmnit!! I thought that it meant.........."this shit makes me want to barf".........I'm glad it turned into a compliment because I was thinking, what the hell???

keep up the great work Anthony!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 15 2010, 08:48 PM~19338175
> *LMFAO!!! DAmnit!!  I thought that it meant.........."this shit makes me want to barf".........I'm glad it turned into a compliment because I was thinking, what the hell???
> 
> keep up the great work Anthony!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thanks art


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 15 2010, 10:37 AM~19333071
> *pump your brakes there scooter...If u where up on game you would know that this icon  :barf:  means that something is sick,so in other words I was giving ANT props :biggrin:
> *


My appologies for missunderstanding the posting and for opening my mouth and inserting my foot.


----------



## MARIO_B

ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :worship: GOOD JOB ANT!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn homie these lines are beautiful... really nice paint job bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Dec 15 2010, 09:07 PM~19338391-->
> 
> 
> 
> My appologies for missunderstanding the posting and for opening my mouth and inserting my foot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no prob homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:28 PM~19339416
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB  :thumbsup:  :worship:  GOOD JOB ANT!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks brotha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-childsplay69_@Dec 16 2010, 01:51 AM~19340986
> *Damn homie these lines are beautiful... really nice paint job bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Dec 14 2010, 05:21 PM~19327052]
almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
































































[/quote]

Looks kick ass Ant!  :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats turnin out freakin' unreal !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Those patterns look real good bro !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> SPIRIT 62,Dec 14 2010, 05:21 PM~19327052]
> almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!



Looks kick ass Ant!  :wow:
[/quote]




> Thats turnin out freakin' unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Those patterns look real good bro !


thanks alot guys


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: DAT MUTHA SUCKA LOOKS BAD ASS ANT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC83

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327052
> *almost there,thanks for helpin out goose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Looking good Ant


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

this car is coming out SICK,DISGUSTING,ILL,TERMINAL,INFERMO! :barf:Keep up the great work ANT.... shout out to GOOSE aka RC COLA SLAYER :machinegun: and MITTS aka "The Man The myth The legend" :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10+Dec 16 2010, 09:17 PM~19348161-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: DAT MUTHA SUCKA LOOKS BAD ASS ANT!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MC83_@Dec 16 2010, 09:32 PM~19348307
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looking good Ant
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19349614
> *this car is coming out SICK,DISGUSTING,ILL,TERMINAL,INFERMO!  :barf:Keep up the great work ANT.... shout out to GOOSE aka RC COLA SLAYER :machinegun:  and MITTS aka "The Man The myth The legend" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19349614
> *this car is coming out SICK,DISGUSTING,ILL,TERMINAL,INFERMO!  :barf:Keep up the great work ANT.... shout out to GOOSE aka RC COLA SLAYER :machinegun:  and MITTS aka "The Man The myth The legend" :biggrin:
> *


You crazy j.c what you know bout that royal cola ..lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

dam i love the way it just flows right thru and the lines are stright as can be :cheesy:


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by goose_@Dec 17 2010, 08:38 AM~19351104
> *You crazy j.c what you know  bout that royal cola ..lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



GOOSE u act like TIM never gave u credit before on them RC'S cuz..shit me and RC go back like DONNIE and his spinning motorcycle rim :biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 17 2010, 10:41 AM~19352021
> *GOOSE u act like TIM never gave u credit before on them RC'S cuz..shit me and RC go back like DONNIE and his spinning motorcycle rim  :biggrin:
> *


now thats far back in time right thur


----------



## DeeLoc

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 17 2010, 10:41 AM~19352021
> *GOOSE u act like TIM never gave u credit before on them RC'S cuz..shit me and RC go back like DONNIE and his spinning motorcycle rim  :biggrin:
> *



DANG TIM old school poor cat went under cuz evrey one in the hood had credit and no one payed ..lol I wish I still had that plug can use a jumbo right about now .. and I could all so use a stroll threw second gullies on my 10 speed ..lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

hehehehe funny shit :biggrin: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2010, 09:20 AM~19351409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam i love the way it just flows right thru  and the lines are stright as can be  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

first dose of clear, covering these flake lines is like burying a live elephant!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mike(p)

BAD ASS ANT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

man thats sick !


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 18 2010, 06:02 PM~19362984
> *first dose of clear, covering these flake lines is like burying a live elephant!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick brotha cant wait to get my new ride in there :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 18 2010, 06:02 PM~19362984
> *first dose of clear, covering these flake lines is like burying a live elephant!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: damnit thats coming out stupid sick ant beezy :barf:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 18 2010, 06:02 PM~19362984
> *first dose of clear, covering these flake lines is like burying a live elephant!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW .....talk about raising the bar ANT :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thank you for all the comments guys


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Dec 18 2010, 09:47 PM~19364680
> *sick brotha cant wait to get my new ride in there  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


yessir that 64 rags gonna be badass brotha,congrats!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

63 looking sick as hell, goose with 64 rag shit i quit lol
here couple pics from yesterday


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Dec 18 2010, 11:27 PM~19365288
> *WOW .....talk about raising the bar ANT :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 18 2010, 05:02 PM~19362984
> *first dose of clear, covering these flake lines is like burying a live elephant!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

NICE PICS MIKE!!!
THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS GUYS


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19330153


here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Dec 21 2010, 12:43 AM~19382428-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19330153
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

dam bro the engraving is really nice,cant wait to see it on the the 63


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Dec 21 2010, 12:43 AM~19382428-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19330153
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


dam danny's going all out :cheesy: what it doo ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63


dam danny's going all out :cheesy: what it doo ant 
[/quote]
WHATS CRACKIN CHAWPS?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Dec 21 2010, 12:43 AM~19382428-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19330153
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Dec 20 2010, 11:43 PM~19382428-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19330153
> 
> 
> 
> here some pics for your ride,your homie getting down with your 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

  really nice.


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 22 2010, 07:08 AM~19392355
> *
> *


palo! uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## 155-80-13

:biggrin: very nice wheels


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn those rims are nice its gonna look nice with the paint job.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713




----------



## danny chawps

> dam danny's going all out :cheesy: what it doo ant


WHATS CRACKIN CHAWPS? 
[/quote]


same o same o painting :happysad:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

merry christmas everybody


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 24 2010, 10:41 AM~19411020
> *     merry christmas everybody
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## MRSINDOG

merry christmas ant beezy


----------



## DETONATER

Happy holidays Ant! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Dec 24 2010, 01:06 PM~19412271-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 09:38 AM~19417409
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 11:47 AM~19418087
> *merry christmas ant beezy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 11:49 AM~19418102
> *Happy holidays Ant!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot guys you all have fun & safe holidays


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Dec 24 2010, 10:41 AM~19411020
> *     merry christmas everybody
> *



you too Ant car's coming out flawless


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Dec 27 2010, 02:57 PM~19432521
> *you too Ant car's coming out flawless
> *


thanks man


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice work Homie! That Trey is Clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TKeeby79_@Dec 28 2010, 06:20 AM~19438363
> *Nice work Homie! That Trey is Clean!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

happy new years ant it was koo chawping it up with you man hope to see some more killer work in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY.....


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 28 2010, 11:12 AM~19439712-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 08:08 PM~19471305
> *Happy New Year!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 11:44 PM~19472526
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!  FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 05:23 PM~19476191
> *
> *



HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64

What's up Ant!!! You still doing car signs?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 2 2011, 06:27 PM~19484743
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope you had a great New Years Ant


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 3 2011, 05:39 PM~19493646
> *Hope you had a great New Years Ant
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by matthew64+Jan 2 2011, 09:22 PM~19486414-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Ant!!! You still doing car signs?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 06:39 PM~19493646
> *Hope you had a great New Years Ant
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Art Buck_@Jan 3 2011, 07:10 PM~19494024
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys,hope u did too!!!


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

ttmft for ant beezy


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Jan 5 2011, 09:27 PM~19516455
> *ttmft for ant beezy
> *


SUP SIN DOGGY DOGG!!!


----------



## bonez(480)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)+Jan 6 2011, 08:18 AM~19519718-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:02 PM~19523806
> *:wave:
> *


sup fellas


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 6 2011, 05:35 PM~19524057
> *sup fellas
> *


Not much just chillin after spending day doing wetsanding,


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 7 2011, 01:38 PM~19531847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up ant


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Jan 8 2011, 08:17 PM~19543555-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up ant
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 8 2011, 10:48 PM~19544867
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up frank,whats up rick


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

This is what I do when I cant sleep,pull up the homie ANTS paint tread and comb thru the masterpieces!  shout out to that nukka they call GOOSE! got them PB&J'S on deck like wut :biggrin: ....... and last I heard around rocky point they say that nukka MITTS has a 10 inch penis.. :wow: u know uknow..... :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 9 2011, 12:40 AM~19545593
> *This is what I do when I cant sleep,pull up the homie ANTS paint tread and comb thru the masterpieces!    shout out to that nukka they call GOOSE! got them PB&J'S on deck like wut :biggrin: ....... and last I heard around rocky point they say that nukka MITTS has a 10 inch penis.. :wow: u know uknow..... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that rumor started at the infamous Mustache!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 9 2011, 12:40 AM~19545593
> *This is what I do when I cant sleep,pull up the homie ANTS paint tread and comb thru the masterpieces!    shout out to that nukka they call GOOSE! got them PB&J'S on deck like wut :biggrin: ....... and last I heard around rocky point they say that nukka MITTS has a 10 inch penis.. :wow: u know uknow..... :roflmao:
> *


dammm mitts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres the second dose of clear,still gotta lot more sanding n clearing to do :tears:
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNN...nt=PB250393.mp4


----------



## matthew64

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Jan 10 2011, 11:29 AM~19556029
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 09:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking beautiful :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin+Jan 10 2011, 12:12 PM~19556304-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Jan 10 2011, 12:19 PM~19556356
> *fucking beautiful  :wow:
> *


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 10 2011, 12:57 PM~19556635
> *THANKS FELLAS
> *


nice wrk as always ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 10 2011, 01:02 PM~19556668
> *nice wrk as always ant
> *


THX BROTHA


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 07:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

very nice Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Jan 10 2011, 07:03 PM~19559914-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: damn :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jan 10 2011, 07:51 PM~19560451
> *very nice Ant
> *


thanks


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS MESSAGE IS TO ANYBODY LOOKING TO LOSE WEIGHT THIS NEW YEAR! ALL U NEED TO DO IS LOOK AT THIS DUDES WORK AND U WILL QUICKLY LOSE YOUR APPETITE :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Jan 10 2011, 10:36 PM~19562566-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS MESSAGE IS TO ANYBODY LOOKING TO LOSE WEIGHT THIS NEW YEAR! ALL U NEED TO DO IS LOOK AT THIS DUDES WORK AND U WILL QUICKLY LOSE YOUR APPETITE :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sand1_@Jan 11 2011, 06:51 AM~19564466
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 9 2011, 12:40 AM~19545593
> *This is what I do when I cant sleep,pull up the homie ANTS paint tread and comb thru the masterpieces!    shout out to that nukka they call GOOSE! got them PB&J'S on deck like wut :biggrin: ....... and last I heard around rocky point they say that nukka MITTS has a 10 inch penis.. :wow: u know uknow..... :roflmao:
> *


HAHA LAST I HEARD HE WORE A SPLINT ON IT WHEN WEARING JEAN SHORTS .. PAINTS COMING OUT SICK ANT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:07 PM~19567895
> *HAHA LAST I HEARD HE WORE A SPLINT ON IT WHEN WEARING JEAN SHORTS .. PAINTS COMING OUT SICK ANT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 9 2011, 08:57 PM~19551491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam foo thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 11 2011, 06:23 PM~19569530
> *dam foo thats sick  :cheesy:
> *


thanks chawps,that pontiac came out nice bro


----------



## goose

uffin: looks cherry brotha :biggrin: hey GORDO A PB&J keeps the haters away :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jan 11 2011, 07:49 PM~19570467
> *uffin: looks cherry brotha  :biggrin:  hey GORDO A PB&J keeps the haters away  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 12 2011, 09:58 AM~19574422
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 12 2011, 02:20 PM~19576470
> *
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN FRANK


----------



## GRUMPY36

That 3 lookn guuuuuuud primo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jan 12 2011, 07:14 PM~19579155
> *That 3 lookn guuuuuuud primo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks primo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 13 2011, 11:55 AM~19586018
> *Sup Ant!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup mark whats happenin


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 13 2011, 11:14 AM~19586161
> *sup mark whats happenin
> *


Just trying to stay off this computer so I can get some work in on my car.. lol But if anyone has needs I gotta hook it up.. :cheesy:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

I heard that ARIZONA is cracking down on GUN LAWS..becareful with that PAINT GUN ANT thats a fully automatic if I ever seen one ! :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 13 2011, 11:49 PM~19593435
> *I heard that ARIZONA is cracking down on GUN LAWS..becareful with that PAINT GUN ANT thats a fully automatic if I ever seen one ! :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
funny shit brotha


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Jan 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19591771-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up goose
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jan 13 2011, 11:35 PM~19593336
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up rick


----------



## FlipFlopBox

COULD YOU HELP ME OUT? wondering what base color you sprayed them gunmetal flakes over??? got half a pound of gunmetal flakes from mark and trying to figure out what i should spray them over 

any more good pics of the gunmetal would be appreciated!

thanks homie, work looks SICKKKK


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 14 2011, 11:03 PM~19602060
> *COULD YOU HELP ME OUT? wondering what base color you sprayed them gunmetal flakes over??? got half a pound of gunmetal flakes from mark and trying to figure out what  i should spray them over
> 
> any more good pics of the gunmetal would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks homie, work looks SICKKKK
> *


thanks alot bro, they are sprayed heavily over black,and lightly dusted over the silver in the center!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

you can barely see it on the two black stripes,i trimmed it out with 1/8 inch tape so it would have a black border


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 AM~19603983
> *you can barely see it on the two black stripes,i trimmed it out with 1/8 inch tape so it would have a black border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

thanks homie, how does it look in person over the black?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 AM~19603983
> *you can barely see it on the two black stripes,i trimmed it out with 1/8 inch tape so it would have a black border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 15 2011, 10:30 AM~19604714
> *thanks homie, how does it look in person over the black?
> *


it looks good but if you do a whole car i would lay it on heavy otherwise the black will jus look dirty


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ok i plan on shooting it over a gunmetal grey base something close to the color of the flake


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 15 2011, 09:18 PM~19608671
> *ok i plan on shooting it over a gunmetal grey base something close to the color of the flake
> *


COOL ITLL LOOK BETTER THAT WAY,THE GUNMETAL FLAKE REALLY JUMPS!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 09:02 AM~19610808
> *COOL ITLL LOOK BETTER THAT WAY,THE GUNMETAL FLAKE REALLY JUMPS!!!
> *



nice thats what i want to hear lol, i cant wait to respray the car already ughhh stupid weather sucks over here


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 16 2011, 06:10 PM~19614001
> *nice thats what i want to hear lol, i cant wait to respray the car already ughhh stupid weather sucks over here
> *


I HEAR YOU ITS BEEN A LIL COLD OVER HERE TOO BUT THIS WEEKEND WAS NICE!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: LOOKS BULLETPROOF! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT TRICKS U HAVE UR SLEEVE FOR GOOSE'S RAG... :wow: TTT FOR MY BROTHA ANT!...THIS DUDE HAS BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE ,IM TALKING BOUT HOOKING UP OUR BIKES,HUFFYS AND SHIT WITH THE LIL SPRAY CANS FOR MODEL CARS FROM BEN FRANKLIN'S CRAFTS....TRUE STORY! :guns:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 16 2011, 08:55 PM~19615570
> *:wow: LOOKS BULLETPROOF! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT TRICKS U HAVE UR SLEEVE FOR GOOSE'S RAG... :wow: TTT FOR MY BROTHA ANT!...THIS DUDE HAS BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE ,IM TALKING BOUT HOOKING UP OUR BIKES,HUFFYS AND SHIT WITH THE LIL SPRAY CANS FOR MODEL CARS FROM BEN FRANKLIN'S CRAFTS....TRUE STORY! :guns:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM MEMBER THAT SHIT,WE HAD TO HAVE OUR SHIT CLEAN TO CHASE "TIM" THE ICE CREAM MAN AROUND HAHAHAHAHA   THANKS BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookinmg good Ant!! :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 17 2011, 12:30 AM~19617565
> *Lookinmg good Ant!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS TERMITE


----------



## DETONATER

Oh Snap, in stages... I thought the car was done.. Can't wait to see what else you come up with... :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 17 2011, 12:52 AM~19617675
> *Oh Snap, in stages... I thought the car was done.. Can't wait to see what else you come up with...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW ITS TIME TO SAND THE WHOLE THING DOWN,STRIPE IT & RECLEAR


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

that looks clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 08:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang thats a masterpiece bro !


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 16 2011, 08:55 PM~19615570
> *:wow: LOOKS BULLETPROOF! I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WHAT TRICKS U HAVE UR SLEEVE FOR GOOSE'S RAG... :wow: TTT FOR MY BROTHA ANT!...THIS DUDE HAS BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE ,IM TALKING BOUT HOOKING UP OUR BIKES,HUFFYS AND SHIT WITH THE LIL SPRAY CANS FOR MODEL CARS FROM BEN FRANKLIN'S CRAFTS....TRUE STORY! :guns:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :guns: :guns:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good brotha but in person WOW cant wait .


----------



## CutlassLowRider

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 17 2011, 07:37 AM~19618442
> *Dang thats a masterpiece bro !
> *


badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms+Jan 17 2011, 07:14 AM~19618350-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks clean.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 17 2011, 07:37 AM~19618442
> *Dang thats a masterpiece bro !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 11:20 AM~19619932
> *looks good brotha but in person WOW cant wait .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CutlassLowRider_@Jan 17 2011, 07:21 PM~19623860
> *badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


THANKS ALOT FELLAS


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 15 2011, 08:18 PM~19608671
> *ok i plan on shooting it over a gunmetal grey base something close to the color of the flake
> *


post pics when u do it


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 18 2011, 05:46 AM~19627920
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN CHAWPS


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 18 2011, 07:16 AM~19628171
> *WHATS CRACKIN CHAWPS
> *


nothing much couldnt sleep so i got online :happysad: got a long week ahead i need to get two cars done for the 30th ,,,,late nights  whats new ant


----------



## ISPRAYPPG

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Jan 18 2011, 07:25 AM~19628200
> *Looks real good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:cheesy:


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

ttttttt


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jan 19 2011, 12:40 AM~19636794-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Jan 19 2011, 06:59 AM~19637425
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHATS UP FELLAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

Whats good Brother.. :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jan 19 2011, 03:21 PM~19640897
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> *


GOOSE HER DOWN GOOSE! :wave: SUP ANFERNEE! :cheesy: MITTS IS AWOL :nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTT...! for the Homie... ! *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Jan 19 2011, 03:21 PM~19640897-->
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GORDO 1 [email protected] 19 2011, 10:12 PM~19644982
> *GOOSE HER DOWN GOOSE! :wave: SUP ANFERNEE! :cheesy: MITTS IS AWOL :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 20 2011, 12:34 AM~19646574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT...! for the Homie... !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goose

PALO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dam now thats bad ass !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 20 2011, 11:05 AM~19649034
> *:wow: Dam now thats bad ass !
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

*TTT...! for the Homie... ! *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jan 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19662723-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 07:21 PM~19662978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT...! for the Homie... !
> *


thanks mark :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 19 2011, 07:05 AM~19637441
> *WHATS UP FELLAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Same ol' chit :biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn realy comeing out bad ass ant bezzy :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jan 21 2011, 10:31 PM~19664653-->
> 
> 
> 
> Same ol' chit :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MRSINDOG_@Jan 22 2011, 08:40 AM~19666187
> *damn realy comeing out bad ass ant bezzy  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS SIN


----------



## FlipFlopBox

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:21 PM~19662978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT...! for the Homie... !
> *



ANT WHO MADE THIS LOGO FOR YOU???????? I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR MYSELF!! SHIT IS HOT!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19670596
> *ANT WHO MADE THIS LOGO FOR YOU???????? I NEED SOMETHING LIKE THIS FOR MYSELF!! SHIT IS HOT!
> *


I DREW IT UP MYSELF THEN PUT IT ALL TOGETHER IN PHOTOSHOP


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ima have to do something like that i think, thanks for the inspiration we shall see how it goes haha


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 23 2011, 11:02 AM~19673591
> *ima have to do something like that i think, thanks for the inspiration we shall see how it goes haha
> *


no prob bro thank you


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)

whats up ant ?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686078
> *whats up ant ?
> *


crackin brotha?


----------



## goose

Palo !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

COUPLE OLD PICS


----------



## sand1

ant out with the old and in with the new :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jan 26 2011, 06:44 PM~19706495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ant out with the old and in with the new :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 07:41 PM~19707095
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick :wow: More pics?


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

what up ANT,GOOSE,MITTS,PUMS,SINDOG


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: FUCKIN STRAIGHT AS HELL LOOKS LIKE GLASS OR LIKE YOU DIPPED IT IN SOMETHING LOOKS REAL SMOOTH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Jan 27 2011, 11:17 AM~19712972-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up ANT,GOOSE,MITTS,PUMS,SINDOG
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS CRACKIN BROTHA
> <!--QuoteBegin-elphoenixquetzal_@Jan 27 2011, 11:35 AM~19713078
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  FUCKIN STRAIGHT AS HELL LOOKS LIKE GLASS OR LIKE YOU DIPPED IT IN SOMETHING LOOKS REAL SMOOTH  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 27 2011, 07:41 AM~19711386
> *Sick  :wow:  More pics?
> *


THANKS,ILL TAKE SOME MORE AFTER ITS STRIPED


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 24 2011, 06:38 PM~19686257
> *crackin brotha?
> *


shit just wrk sup bbq the weekend


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 27 2011, 08:07 PM~19717333
> *shit just wrk sup bbq the weekend
> *


shit sounds cherry to me!!!


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Jan 27 2011, 09:07 PM~19717333
> *shit just wrk sup bbq the weekend
> *


can i eat :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 27 2011, 11:56 PM~19719787
> *can i eat :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jan 28 2011, 03:00 PM~19724019
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

:wave:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 AM~19702950
> *COUPLE OLD PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## compita




----------



## mitts

Sack.....


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

:wave: ANT ! GOOSE! MITTS!


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 27 2011, 11:17 AM~19712972
> *what up ANT,GOOSE,MITTS,PUMS,SINDOG
> *


IN THE HOOD BROTHA(GORDO)! WAT UP ANT??,WHERE DO I COP 1 OF THEM ANTS CUSTOM PAINT SHIRTS FROM? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by compita+Jan 30 2011, 07:59 PM~19740636-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 09:20 PM~19741485
> *Sack.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 10:56 PM~19742656
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GORDO 1 [email protected] 30 2011, 11:01 PM~19742702
> *:wave: ANT ! GOOSE! MITTS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZLACS_@Jan 31 2011, 12:46 AM~19743484
> *IN THE HOOD BROTHA(GORDO)! WAT UP ANT??,WHERE DO I COP 1 OF THEM ANTS CUSTOM PAINT SHIRTS FROM? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mitts+Jan 30 2011, 09:20 PM~19741485-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sack.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on the house sack :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GORDO 1 [email protected] 30 2011, 11:01 PM~19742702
> *:wave: ANT ! GOOSE! MITTS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cherry ass avatar!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZLACS_@Jan 31 2011, 12:46 AM~19743484
> *IN THE HOOD BROTHA(GORDO)! WAT UP ANT??,WHERE DO I COP 1 OF THEM ANTS CUSTOM PAINT SHIRTS FROM? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im workin on some poombs :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 31 2011, 07:45 AM~19744148
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS HAPPENIN?


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Jan 30 2011, 11:01 PM~19742702
> *:wave: ANT ! GOOSE! MITTS!
> *



:wave: :420: :420:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jan 31 2011, 03:13 PM~19747492
> *uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


PAAALLLLOOOOOO GLAD TO SEE U GOT THAT RAG RUNNIN,CANT WAIT TO GET CRACKIN ON IT BROTHA!!


----------



## cpt_elko

I went through all the pages looking at some bad ass work being done, Much Props!!  




> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


May I ask what black was used ???


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u turned ur garage into a booth??
looks fkin clean. i get better results outside in my shop then i do in the booth sometimes


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 31 2011, 04:28 PM~19748186
> *PAAALLLLOOOOOO  GLAD TO SEE U GOT THAT RAG RUNNIN,CANT WAIT TO GET CRACKIN ON IT BROTHA!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by cpt_elko_@Jan 31 2011, 05:47 PM~19748991
> *I went through all the pages looking at some bad ass work being done, Much Props!!
> May I ask what black was used ???
> *


thank you very much, its Xotic jet black


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 05:57 PM~19749101
> *u turned ur garage into a booth??
> looks fkin clean. i get better results outside in my shop then i do in the booth sometimes
> *


well kinda,it started out as a carport slash shop out back i jus been adding to it little by little


----------



## AZLACS

RIGHT ON BROTHA LET ME KNOW WHEN AND THE TICKET AND ILL STOP BY AND GRAB A COUPLE..


----------



## MRSINDOG

sup gordo sup goose and damn ant beezy shits lookin tight man..


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

GOOSE DRINKS CAPRI-SUNS PASS IT ON! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG+Jan 31 2011, 09:35 PM~19751740-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup gordo sup goose and damn ant beezy shits lookin tight man..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP SINDOG
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@Feb 1 2011, 12:22 AM~19753605
> *GOOSE DRINKS CAPRI-SUNS PASS IT ON! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Feb 1 2011, 12:22 AM~19753605
> *GOOSE DRINKS CAPRI-SUNS PASS IT ON! :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

ttt


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19614106
> *GOT THE BODY SPRAYED TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Ant came out sick, so is their a waiting list or where do I pick up a number @ for a 63 or 68 Im undecided which one


----------



## ENCINAS

http://www.impalapro.com/


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS JUAN  GOT A FEW LINED UP BUT THEY SHOULDNT TAKE TOO LONG TO KNOCK OUT


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Yo! :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 4 2011, 01:00 PM~19788072
> * THANKS JUAN  GOT A FEW LINED UP BUT THEY SHOULDNT TAKE TOO LONG TO KNOCK OUT
> *


Sounds like a plan Ant keep up the good work
Hit me up if you need help


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19788705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup  Yo!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SUP :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ENCINAS_@Feb 4 2011, 02:41 PM~19788762
> *Sounds like a plan Ant keep up the good work
> Hit me up if you need help
> *


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

ANT UR WORK IS COLDER THAN A WITCHES TIT IN ICELAND! :werd:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Feb 4 2011, 11:18 PM~19792763
> *ANT UR WORK IS COLDER THAN A WITCHES TIT IN ICELAND! :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS EVEN COLDER THAN GOOSES CAPRI SUNS


----------



## mike(p)

GOOD TIME YESTERDAY HOMIE 
NOW BACK TO WRK AN GET READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW LOL


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 6 2011, 01:41 AM~19799483
> *GOOD TIME YESTERDAY HOMIE
> NOW BACK TO WRK AN GET READY FOR THE YUMA SHOW LOL
> *


HELL YAH BROTHA HAD A BLAST,I NEEDED A FEW DAYS REST TO GROW MY FINGERPRINTS BACK!!


----------



## MRSINDOG

:wave: :wave: ttt for the big homie ant beezy....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Feb 7 2011, 07:43 AM~19807202
> *:wave:  :wave: ttt for the big homie ant beezy....
> *


WHATS CRACKIN SIN


----------



## mike(p)

SPIRIT BABY !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:40 PM~19809108
> *SPIRIT BABY !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:40 PM~19809108
> *SPIRIT BABY !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 7 2011, 12:40 PM~19809108
> *SPIRIT BABY !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 31 2011, 07:57 PM~19750370
> *well kinda,it started out as a carport slash shop out back i jus been adding to it little by little
> *


----------



## azmobn06

sup Ant! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 7 2011, 09:06 PM~19814034
> *sup Ant! :biggrin:
> *


sup termite


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Ant!! Nice ass work Brotha!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 8 2011, 02:56 PM~19819731
> *Sup Ant!! Nice ass work Brotha!!!
> *


THANKS AL


----------



## lilmikelv

damn bro you get down coming from tx hopefully i can get my next project to you nice patterns and color combos great painter


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 8 2011, 07:28 AM~19816682
> *sup termite
> *


Just here brotha...waiting :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Feb 8 2011, 08:04 PM~19822091
> *damn bro you get down coming from tx hopefully i can get my next project to you nice patterns and color combos great painter
> *


thanks bro


----------



## charles85

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## compita

'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 10 2011, 08:27 PM~19840087
> *'sup homie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup compita


----------



## MRSINDOG

ttt for ant beezzy   :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Feb 12 2011, 09:09 PM~19854954
> *ttt for ant beezzy     :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos

some talent their Ant.. keep up the hard work..


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

:machinegun: WUT UP PISTOL PETE THOSE BANSHEE PLASTICS NEVER KNEW WHAT HIT-EM!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by cleverlos+Feb 13 2011, 09:37 AM~19857528-->
> 
> 
> 
> some talent their Ant.. keep up the hard work..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@Feb 13 2011, 09:41 PM~19862647
> *:machinegun: WUT UP PISTOL PETE THOSE BANSHEE PLASTICS NEVER KNEW WHAT HIT-EM!!!!!!
> *


hahaha thanks brotha,ill post pics pics after its cleared :biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER

:thumbsup: BADD AZZ WORK HOMIE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Feb 14 2011, 08:24 AM~19865408
> *:thumbsup: BADD AZZ WORK HOMIE
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some pics of the banshee


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 15 2011, 07:12 PM~19879074
> *heres some pics of the banshee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes going to hate it when someone roost him @ the dunes lol
nice work ant !!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Feb 16 2011, 12:30 PM~19884500
> *hes going to hate it when someone roost him @ the dunes lol
> nice work ant !!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice work on them plastics mangs...


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 15 2011, 07:12 PM~19879074
> *heres some pics of the banshee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ANT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)

we need to get that car to yr house homie !
ready to get on it :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG+Feb 16 2011, 06:37 PM~19887394-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: nice work on them plastics mangs...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS SIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 10:09 PM~19889431
> *SICK ANT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS POOMBS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mike(p)_@Feb 16 2011, 10:34 PM~19889647
> *we need to get that car to yr house homie !
> ready to get on it  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YAH THANKS FOR COMING BY,HAD FUN BULLSHITTIN


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jun 13 2010, 02:43 PM~17775241
> *almost done gotta do a few finishing touches before clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19905291
> *
> *


NICE,'SUP ANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 02:14 PM~19916983
> *NICE,'SUP ANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup luis how u doin bro


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD




----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 20 2011, 08:00 PM~19919072
> *sup luis how u doin bro
> *


'sup homie just working,doing good and you?????? :biggrin:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Feb 20 2011, 08:46 PM~19919426-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 09:36 PM~19928755
> *'sup homie just working,doing good and you?????? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 21 2011, 09:38 PM~19928785
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS POPPIN FELLAS?????? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Sup Ant!


----------



## VeronikA

Looks damn good!!!!! I love your works homie!!

Good luck on the other projects! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Feb 25 2011, 11:01 PM~19963695-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Ant!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up termite
> <!--QuoteBegin-VeronikA_@Feb 26 2011, 05:55 AM~19964910
> *Looks damn good!!!!! I love your works homie!!
> 
> Good luck on the other projects! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you very much


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 AM~19965323
> *what up termite
> 
> thank you very much
> *


Chillin homie....how's D-Boys 63 coming along?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2011, 01:51 PM~19967156
> *Chillin homie....how's D-Boys 63 coming along?
> *


its almost there,Buggs came and striped it yesterday!!


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 26 2011, 02:55 PM~19967423
> *its almost there,Buggs came and striped it yesterday!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TRU CRUIZERS_@Feb 27 2011, 10:15 PM~19976788
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fixed that little issue, this mofos ready to go now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Feb 26 2011, 02:55 PM~19967423
> *its almost there,Buggs came and striped it yesterday!!
> *


  

Can't wait to see it


----------



## D-BO

BAD ASS thread!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:48 PM~19985699
> *BAD ASS thread!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 1 2011, 09:41 AM~19988133
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres Buggs gettin down


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS




----------



## Cadi4life

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  :biggrin:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

REALLY ANT?... REALLY?..... :wow: THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF NINJAS TOOK PAINTING LESSONS AND SAID ...ATTACKKKKK!!!!!!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: BADFUCKENASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@DANNY BOY 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Mar 1 2011, 10:14 PM~19994321-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TRU [email protected] 1 2011, 11:03 PM~19994719
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:15 PM~19994795
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homies!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@Mar 1 2011, 11:40 PM~19994999
> *REALLY ANT?... REALLY?..... :wow: THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE A BUNCH OF NINJAS TOOK PAINTING LESSONS AND SAID ...ATTACKKKKK!!!!!!!!  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja: BADFUCKENASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @DANNY BOY
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks brotha


----------



## goose

Palo looks good brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

Chiny :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+Mar 2 2011, 08:17 AM~19996392-->
> 
> 
> 
> Palo looks good brotha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 08:46 AM~19996561
> *Chiny :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  




THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19992124
> *heres Buggs gettin down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out sweet man


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@Mar 2 2011, 04:47 PM~19999674
> *Came out sweet man
> *


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 1 2011, 06:53 PM~19992124
> *heres Buggs gettin down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Gonna stop by sometime this weekend brotha got a lil project see if u wanna handle it.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@Mar 3 2011, 10:57 PM~20011691
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: Gonna stop by sometime this weekend brotha got a lil project see if u wanna handle it.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool poombs, roll by anytime!!


----------



## Art Buck

Dannys ride is looking bad ass! Can't wait for it to be out.  Keep up the great work Anthony


----------



## 155-80-13

dam cuz....it looks hella good.....hope all as well with yo boy :biggrin: cant wait to c it when its all done :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## goose

Sup bro how was that cherry road trip ?


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 1 2011, 07:53 PM~19992124
> *heres Buggs gettin down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMMENTS FELLAS


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF


----------



## mleyva215

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: very nice ant


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOO HARD BROTHA :biggrin: :biggrin: STOPPED BY ON SAT BUT DNT THINK U WERE HOME ILL HIT U WIT A TXT 2MORROW WITH MY NEW ##..TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mleyva215+Mar 6 2011, 08:34 PM~20031012-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: very nice ant
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks tony
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20032335
> *looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks termite
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZLACS_@Mar 7 2011, 01:58 AM~20033108
> *TOO HARD BROTHA :biggrin:  :biggrin: STOPPED BY ON SAT BUT DNT THINK U WERE HOME ILL HIT U WIT A TXT 2MORROW WITH MY NEW ##..TTT
> *


yah wasnt there sat,ill be out back all week though brotha


----------



## GRUMPY36

TTT FOR BIG ANTS CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20043915
> *TTT FOR BIG ANTS CUSTOMS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GABE HOW U BEEN PRIMO??


----------



## 94 SS

just went through 60 pages :wow: some badass work!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 05:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20043915
> *TTT FOR BIG ANTS CUSTOMS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BEEN GOOD & YOU SEE YOUR PAINT LOOKS BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Mar 10 2011, 08:08 PM~20063108-->
> 
> 
> 
> just went through 60 pages  :wow: some badass work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:10 PM~20063128
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRUMPY36_@Mar 10 2011, 08:49 PM~20063561
> *BEEN GOOD & YOU SEE YOUR PAINT LOOKS BADASS :biggrin:
> *


ive been good,jus busy as hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUP TERMITE :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

ttt for some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 AM~20075072
> *ttt for some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

RICK WESCOTT CAME & DID THE JAMS YESTERDAY


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20067168
> *SUP TERMITE :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much bro, just enjoying my free time until then...

Those jambs came out real nice...Danny is gonna have one killer trey


----------



## 155-80-13

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 13 2011, 11:45 AM~20080747
> *RICK WESCOTT CAME & DID THE JAMS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 13 2011, 10:45 AM~20080747
> *RICK WESCOTT CAME & DID THE JAMS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think this car will be in a magazine.


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Fish of AZ

What's up Bro, you do some tight ass paint jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 04:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK AS FUCK!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ+Mar 15 2011, 11:17 AM~20096853-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Bro, you do some tight ass paint jobs  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FISH, IM LOVIN YOUR FIBERGLASS WORK,KICKASS BRO!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 15 2011, 11:34 AM~20096959
> *SICK AS FUCK!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE,APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Fish of AZ

> THANKS FISH, IM LOVIN YOUR FIBERGLASS WORK,KICKASS BRO!!!
> 
> Thanks Bro, appreciate it. If you are gonna be at New Image CC show this Sunday then I'll see yii there


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> THANKS FISH, IM LOVIN YOUR FIBERGLASS WORK,KICKASS BRO!!!
> 
> Thanks Bro, appreciate it. If you are gonna be at New Image CC show this Sunday then I'll see yii there
> 
> 
> 
> COOL BRO,SOUNDS GOOD
Click to expand...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 13 2011, 11:45 AM~20080747
> *RICK WESCOTT CAME & DID THE JAMS YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn those door jams came out nice...   sup ant beezy....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Mar 15 2011, 07:53 PM~20100811
> *damn those door jams came out nice...     sup ant beezy....
> *


whats happenin sin


----------



## mike(p)

MY SPIRIT BROTHERS


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Mar 16 2011, 07:13 PM~20108796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SPIRIT BROTHERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pics brotha!!!


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

> pimp
> 
> 
> sup ANT


----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> pimp
> sup ANT
> 
> 
> 
> sup brotha whats crackin
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish of AZ

What up Ant, :wave: Good to finally meet you yesterday. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I can't wait to see this one complete ! Those door jambs are SICK !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 21 2011, 12:01 PM~20142826
> *What up Ant,  :wave:  Good to finally meet you yesterday. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.
> *


SUP FISH, YOU TOO BRO, GOT TO SEE YOUR FIBERGLASS WORK FINALLY,KICKASS WORK


----------



## Fish of AZ

:wave: What up Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Mar 24 2011, 06:55 AM~20167716
> *:wave: What up Ant
> *


whats poppin fish :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

WHAT BIG ANT !  WHAT UP GOOSE FACE KILLA! :biggrin: MITTS WUTS GOOD :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Mar 28 2011, 10:17 PM~20206722
> *WHAT BIG ANT !  WHAT UP GOOSE FACE KILLA! :biggrin: MITTS WUTS GOOD :wave:
> *


sup brotha whats goin on


----------



## Art Buck

ttt


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 31 2011, 11:45 AM~20227878
> *ttt
> *


SUP ART? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62,Nov 9 2010, 07:19 AM~19023871]


































TTT...! :wave:


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Ant. Danny's Tre lookin sik!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 1 2011, 11:56 AM~20236457
> *Sup Ant. Danny's Tre lookin sik!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP,THANKS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 31 2011, 01:59 PM~20229167
> *:biggrin:
> SUP ART? :biggrin:
> *


same 'ol thang Buddy!


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 6 2011, 07:19 AM~20272380
> *   :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

:wave: What up Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 6 2011, 10:38 AM~20273730
> *:wave: What up Ant
> *


WHATS UP FISH :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated

:wave:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated+Apr 6 2011, 03:08 PM~20275380-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goose_@Apr 7 2011, 05:39 PM~20285521
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *



whats up fellas


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 6 2011, 03:50 PM~20029320
> *GOT THE FINAL CLEAR DONE, JUS GOTTA SAND & BUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Apr 7 2011, 10:47 PM~20288449
> *:worship::thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES A SNEEK PEEK VIDEO OF YUNG SUAVE
http://youtu.be/kDQN2PEKnOk


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 9 2011, 02:53 PM~20298705
> *HERES A SNEEK PEEK VIDEO OF YUNG SUAVE
> http://youtu.be/kDQN2PEKnOk
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 9 2011, 03:27 PM~20298897
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up randy


----------



## Cadi4life

chillin Ant your work is killin em


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 9 2011, 07:02 PM~20299845
> *chillin Ant your work is killin em
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn nice video ant beezy...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Apr 10 2011, 11:40 AM~20303873
> *damn nice video ant beezy...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sup sindog


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 9 2011, 01:53 PM~20298705
> *HERES A SNEEK PEEK VIDEO OF YUNG SUAVE
> http://youtu.be/kDQN2PEKnOk
> *


Very :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 08:52 PM~20315416
> *Very  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Apr 12 2011, 02:20 PM~20321119-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Teamblowme602_@Apr 19 2011, 01:41 PM~20374280
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a couple new projects


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20377051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple new projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 20 2011, 04:02 PM~20383429
> *
> *


Like that rag...Can't wait to see whats in store for that one... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20377051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a couple new projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 20 2011, 04:21 PM~20383614
> *Like that rag...Can't wait to see whats in store for that one... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: its jus gonna light metallic blue  i wish i could go nuts on it!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 21 2011, 08:01 AM~20388135
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: its jus gonna light metallic blue   i wish i could go nuts on it!!!
> *


Maybe you could with Ice Bule Flake :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 19 2011, 08:16 PM~20377051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you doing to this one?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 02:06 PM~20397473
> *What are you doing to this one?
> *


GONNA BE SUNBURST ORANGE


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 22 2011, 03:04 PM~20397744
> *GONNA BE SUNBURST ORANGE
> *


That car will make a sick hotrod.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 22 2011, 03:04 PM~20397744
> *GONNA BE SUNBURST ORANGE
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

ROLLCALL REPORT!!!!!!!! BIG ANT BANKS I CU...GOOSE DOWN COMFORTER DONT SLEEP!..... PUMBEEZY HOLDINIT DOWN!......MITTS STILL M.I.A.!.... SINDOG STAY UP! DANNY BOY THX FOR THAT PLUG!!!! DOS XX ON ICE FEET IN SAND REPORTIN FROM PENASCO!!!! NO ONE HAS BLOWN OFF THEIR FINGERS JUST YET.... STAY TUNED :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20399075
> *ROLLCALL REPORT!!!!!!!! BIG ANT BANKS I CU...GOOSE DOWN COMFORTER DONT SLEEP!..... PUMBEEZY HOLDINIT DOWN!......MITTS STILL M.I.A.!.... SINDOG STAY UP! DANNY BOY THX FOR THAT PLUG!!!! DOS XX ON ICE FEET IN SAND REPORTIN FROM PENASCO!!!! NO ONE HAS BLOWN OFF THEIR FINGERS JUST YET.... STAY TUNED :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS CRAZY HUH, HAVE FUN OUT THERE BROTHA,BE CAREFUL


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ALMOST READY TO SPRAY


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 22 2011, 08:06 PM~20399345
> *ALMOST READY TO SPRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 PM~20399412
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn ant beezy movin along quick mangs... they should call you pistol pete lol...


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20399075
> *ROLLCALL REPORT!!!!!!!! BIG ANT BANKS I CU...GOOSE DOWN COMFORTER DONT SLEEP!..... PUMBEEZY HOLDINIT DOWN!......MITTS STILL M.I.A.!.... SINDOG STAY UP! DANNY BOY THX FOR THAT PLUG!!!! DOS XX ON ICE FEET IN SAND REPORTIN FROM PENASCO!!!! NO ONE HAS BLOWN OFF THEIR FINGERS JUST YET.... STAY TUNED :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


HELL YEA BROTHA BE SAFE OUT THERE! WAT UP ANT LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA.. HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE EASTER FELLAS   :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@Apr 23 2011, 11:10 PM~20406290
> *HELL YEA BROTHA BE SAFE OUT THERE! WAT UP ANT LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA.. HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE EASTER FELLAS    :thumbsup:
> *


THX U TOO POOMBS, HAVE A HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20399075
> *ROLLCALL REPORT!!!!!!!! BIG ANT BANKS I CU...GOOSE DOWN COMFORTER DONT SLEEP!..... PUMBEEZY HOLDINIT DOWN!......MITTS STILL M.I.A.!.... SINDOG STAY UP! DANNY BOY THX FOR THAT PLUG!!!! DOS XX ON ICE FEET IN SAND REPORTIN FROM PENASCO!!!! NO ONE HAS BLOWN OFF THEIR FINGERS JUST YET.... STAY TUNED :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 Be safe bro bring back some ceramic donkeys for the crib ..lol


----------



## Harley-Rider

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Oct 8 2010, 11:05 PM~18770981
> *gettin my duece,joshs blazer & sacks lincoln ready for the central cruise!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:wave: 'SUP! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 26 2011, 11:16 AM~19702950
> *COUPLE OLD PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE.....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique+Apr 24 2011, 10:22 PM~20412867-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MANDOS69C/[email protected] 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20412882
> *:wave: 'SUP! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.glasshouse_@Apr 25 2011, 11:28 AM~20415464
> *NICE WORK HOMIE.....
> *




THANKS FELLAS!!


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@Apr 23 2011, 04:38 PM~20404046
> *damn ant beezy movin along quick mangs... they should call you pistol pete lol...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Apr 22 2011, 08:06 PM~20399345
> *ALMOST READY TO SPRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: sup ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 07:56 AM~20422225
> *:cheesy:    sup ant
> *


sup homie whats poppin


----------



## Fish of AZ

What up Ant, you staying busy with last minute jobs before the shows.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Apr 27 2011, 02:31 PM~20433043
> *What up Ant, you staying busy with last minute jobs before the shows.
> *


what up nah jus tryin to get some projects i had lined up done


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B+May 5 2011, 07:51 PM~20494038-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@May 5 2011, 11:40 PM~20495508
> *:nicoderm:
> *



whats up brothas,ill have soe pics up soon


----------



## SPIRIT 62

got the Nova done


----------



## MRSINDOG

another master piece ant picaso


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MRSINDOG_@May 7 2011, 11:17 AM~20503276
> *another master piece ant picaso
> *


SUP SINDOG


----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN BROTHA NICE COLOR!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by AZLACS_@May 7 2011, 03:58 PM~20504192
> *CLEAN BROTHA NICE COLOR!
> *


thanks poombs


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 7 2011, 09:04 PM~20505413
> *thanks poombs
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: looks good nice work ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@May 7 2011, 09:51 PM~20505651
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: looks good nice work ant
> *


thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## goose

PALO LOOKS CHERRY BROTHA . :biggrin:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

Looks Wet homie,Nice Shootin.  !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by goose+May 10 2011, 04:55 PM~20524664-->
> 
> 
> 
> PALO LOOKS CHERRY BROTHA . :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GORDO 1 WORD_@May 10 2011, 09:42 PM~20526978
> *Looks Wet homie,Nice Shootin.  !
> *





thanks brothas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: CLEAN AS HELL AND FAST TO!!! I WISH I COULD TAKE MY RIDE TO YOU, WHO KNOW MAYBE I WILL GET A CHANCE TO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 LOOKS BAD ASS ANT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks tight Ant cant wait to see it racing through the streets.


----------



## yukon1000

looks real good!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 11 2011, 10:15 PM~20534929-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks tight Ant cant wait to see it racing through the streets.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-yukon1000_@May 12 2011, 07:57 AM~20536711
> *looks real good!
> *


THANKS GUYS


----------



## ABC's

That 63 is badass. Skilled artwork not just taped ff fades n designs like most of the rest. Those ribbons running through the top half r sick. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@May 13 2011, 10:49 PM~20549914
> *That 63 is badass. Skilled artwork not just taped ff fades n designs like most of the rest. Those ribbons running through the top half r sick. Keep up the good work!
> *


thanks for the compliment


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MC83_@May 16 2011, 11:13 AM~20563064
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SUP SERGIO? :biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 6 2011, 11:39 PM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



another bad ass job done man I'm going to buy you a beer next time just cuz that came out tight


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ENCINAS_@May 16 2011, 11:49 AM~20563292
> *another bad ass job done man I'm going to buy you a beer next time just cuz that came out tight
> *


HAHAHA THANKS JUAN


----------



## DETONATER

Its like Ice Cream paint job.... Vanilla w/caramel topping Oooooo Weeee!  :biggrin: 


Came out clean Ant! :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 16 2011, 04:46 PM~20565226
> *Its like Ice Cream paint job.... Vanilla w/caramel topping Oooooo Weeee!    :biggrin:
> Came out clean Ant! :h5:
> *


thx mark,gonna need some flake soon for a 65 comin up,not sure on the colors yet though


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 16 2011, 07:14 PM~20566462
> *thx mark,gonna need some flake soon for a 65 comin up,not sure on the colors yet though
> *


Right on! I'll be here chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 7 2011, 01:39 AM~20501653
> *got the Nova done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: fucking awesome bro


----------



## danny chawps

maaaaaaaaaaaaaa nikka :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 17 2011, 02:53 PM~20572194-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: fucking awesome bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 03:17 PM~20572390
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaa nikka  :cheesy:
> *


SUP CHAWPS


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## ISPRAYPPG

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20575408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That came out real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

NICE.............. :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG+May 18 2011, 07:08 AM~20576981-->
> 
> 
> 
> That came out real nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@May 18 2011, 10:16 AM~20578207
> *NICE.............. :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20575408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 19 2011, 03:14 PM~20587433
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 18 2011, 12:06 AM~20575408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
























.................... Beautiful !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2011, 07:26 PM~20589198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................... Beautiful !
> *


thank you


----------



## mleyva215

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 19 2011, 09:11 PM~20590198
> *thank you
> *


 :biggrin:  anthony i got 72 monte it gonna be in the work real soon so u can work ur magic on it


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20590269
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:   anthony i got 72 monte it gonna be in the work real soon so u can work ur magic on it
> *


hell yah brotha


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20575408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres it at or when is it busting out foo i wana see it :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

=SPIRIT 62,May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20575408]
























:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some parts for dannys 63


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 20 2011, 03:17 PM~20594710
> *heres some parts for dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not going to lie homie but I just jizzed my pants after seeing those pics!!!J/K

AMAZING WORK!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20595218
> *Not going to lie homie but I just jizzed my pants after seeing those pics!!!J/K
> 
> AMAZING WORK!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks homie


----------



## Art Buck

TTT FOR ANT!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 22 2011, 08:31 PM~20606767
> *TTT FOR ANT!
> *


sup art


----------



## SPIRIT 62

finally got my rivi up & runnin!!


----------



## DETONATER

=SPIRIT 62,May 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20623693]
finally got my rivi up & runnin!!


































:wow: :wow: 

All right, what ya got up your sleve... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20623693
> *finally got my rivi up & runnin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THATS NICE!!! AND AFTER GETTING COMPLETED BY YOU IT SHOULD LOOK AMAZING HOMIE!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 24 2011, 11:05 PM~20623712-->
> 
> 
> 
> =SPIRIT 62,May 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20623693]
> finally got my rivi up & runnin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> All right, what ya got up your sleve... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup Mark?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elphoenixquetzal_@May 25 2011, 03:23 PM~20627377
> *WOW THATS NICE!!! AND AFTER GETTING COMPLETED BY YOU IT SHOULD LOOK AMAZING HOMIE!!!
> *


thanks bro,its gonna take me a lil while though uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 20 2011, 03:17 PM~20594710
> *heres some parts for dannys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass Ant :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 18 2011, 12:06 AM~20575408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 25 2011, 12:01 AM~20623693
> *finally got my rivi up & runnin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean boat :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+May 25 2011, 06:21 PM~20628619-->
> 
> 
> 
> Badass Ant  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sand1_@May 26 2011, 01:09 AM~20631443
> *clean boat :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Fish of AZ

:wave: What up Ant, I see you've been busy. Tight ass work bro.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@May 26 2011, 09:30 AM~20632808
> *:wave:  What up Ant, I see you've been busy. Tight ass work bro.
> *


sup fish, saw that rag u did ,glasswork is badass


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 25 2011, 06:00 PM~20628460
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sup Mark?
> thanks bro,its gonna take me a lil while though uffin:
> *


like they say slow and steady wins the race!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fish of AZ

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@May 26 2011, 12:36 PM~20633964
> *sup fish, saw that rag u did ,glasswork is badass
> *


Thanks bro, just trying to stay on top of my game. Gonna try and bust out more for Vegas.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@May 27 2011, 07:19 AM~20639675
> *Thanks bro, just trying to stay on top of my game. Gonna try and bust out more for Vegas.
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


looking good anthony...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


WOW CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! AND I SEE ANOTHER PROJECT IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> WOW CAME OUT CLEAN!!!! AND I SEE ANOTHER PROJECT IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

SPIRIT 62 said:


> finally got my rivi up & runnin!!


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

1 word that reflects ANTS CUSTOM PAINT "FUGGINFAGETABOUTIT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:guns::guns::guns:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GORDO 1 WORD said:


> 1 word that reflects ANTS CUSTOM PAINT "FUGGINFAGETABOUTIT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:guns::guns::guns:


funny shit brotha!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!AZ!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!AZ!!


sup homie


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup homie


WHAT UP HOW THE PROJECTS GOING??


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a trunk i cleared,mural done by Rick Wescott


----------



## SPIRIT 62

its time for the river!!!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## BIGJERM

NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

BIGJERM said:


> NICE WORK:thumbsup:


thank you!!


----------



## goose

*Car Wash to help raise money for funeral costs. Saturday June 11,2011 from 8 am-2 pm Taco Bell on 75th and Indian School. $5.00 per car **Donations are greatly appreciated** R.I.P. Daniel Navarrette 6/6/82-6/9/11 You will be missed. Forever in our Hearts We Love You!!!*


----------



## SPIRIT 62

goose said:


> *Car Wash to help raise money for funeral costs. Saturday June 11,2011 from 8 am-2 pm Taco Bell on 75th and Indian School. $5.00 per car **Donations are greatly appreciated** R.I.P. Daniel Navarrette 6/6/82-6/9/11 You will be missed. Forever in our Hearts We Love You!!!*


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


Sick lil badge right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Sick lil badge right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THX BRO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: :biggrin:


sup torta slayer!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1mexikan

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

1mexikan said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work!


THANK YOU!


----------



## jojo928

damn homie u get down props big dawg


----------



## SPIRIT 62

jojo928 said:


> damn homie u get down props big dawg


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## kandylac

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


PERFECT REP. FOR BUD LIGHT "THE BUD LIGHT CAR" :biggrin: [theme car]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

kandylac said:


> PERFECT REP. FOR BUD LIGHT "THE BUD LIGHT CAR" :biggrin: [theme car]


 A LOTTA BUD LIGHTS WENT INTO THAT PAINT JOB TOO!!!!


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Ant :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ant :wave:


 whats going on AL


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


sup bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!


----------



## MARINATE

SICK!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARINATE said:


> SICK!


thanks marinate!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!


:0:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup bro


not much just trying to save money up to finish my ride!!! How is the HEAT working out??? bet your sweating bricks right now huh??


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> not much just trying to save money up to finish my ride!!! How is the HEAT working out??? bet your sweating bricks right now huh??


:yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :yessad::yessad::yessad:


You should get one or two of those big ass fans they are life savers!!!! I remeber when I worked at a body shop those fans came in handy for everydbody!!!


----------



## danny chawps

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!



sweet :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

danny chawps said:


> sweet :cheesy:


THANKS,SUP CHAWPS


----------



## CHUCKS66

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres some parts for dannys 63


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## sand1

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!


always nice work


----------



## elspock84

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a pedal car for Franks Hydraulics,almost done jus gotta cut n reclear!!


GAWD DAMN!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks guys!


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## mike(p)

CRACKING ANT !


----------



## mike(p)

BAD ASS PIC ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS CRACKIN MIKE???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

I was looking thru the old pics you have up here and man all your work looks bad ass in pictures and 100 times better in person!!!! keep it up I wish i could work with you guys.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I was looking thru the old pics you have up here and man all your work looks bad ass in pictures and 100 times better in person!!!! keep it up I wish i could work with you guys.


thanks alot bro,i really appreciate the compliment


----------



## NVS65SS

Hey homie just wanted to give you some props on your work. You do some bad ass paint jobs. I've seen a lot of your work crusin' around and at some of the shows and event's. I never knew who had did the work until I saw your thread here. Keep them paint jobs coming and them rides looking clean ass hell. Way to represent AZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

NVS65SS said:


> Hey homie just wanted to give you some props on your work. You do some bad ass paint jobs. I've seen a lot of your work crusin' around and at some of the shows and event's. I never knew who had did the work until I saw your thread here. Keep them paint jobs coming and them rides looking clean ass hell. Way to represent AZ! :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62

finally got some color on this mofo, gonna cut it and clear it again next week!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## sand1

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


nice work ant as usual


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> nice work ant as usual


thanks bro


----------



## mike(p)

looks sick ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> looks sick ant


thanks brotha,u comin to cali?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's _*REAL *_clean work homie !


----------



## mike(p)

naw needed to be back sunday heard everyone was come n back monday


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> naw needed to be back sunday heard everyone was come n back monday


WE WENT SUN MORN AND CAME BACK SUN NITE,IT WAS ROUGH BUT DEFINITELY WORTH IT MAN!!!! BEST OF THE BEST


----------



## OMAR TRECE

NICE MEETING YOU AT THE HOP BRO HERS A COUPLE OF PIC'S !


IMG_4567 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4565 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_4549 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup bro it was ku talking with you,nice pics
let me know whats up with that rivi


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup bro it was ku talking with you,nice pics
> let me know whats up with that rivi


YES SIR ASAP ILL GO SEE IT THIS WEEK!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


*TTT!*


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:rimshot:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

be back on the streets real soon!!!


----------



## MARIO_B

SPIRIT 62 said:


> be back on the streets real soon!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)

YES SIR !:yessad:


----------



## danny chawps

SPIRIT 62 said:


> be back on the streets real soon!!!


man i remember the 1st time i saw this one , dawg i thought it was the baddest lincoln in the A STATE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS CHAWPS !!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES MY DADS OLDS AT A COOL LIL GAS STATION IN SKULL VALLEY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


> be back on the streets real soon!!!


thats a sweet ride!!!



SPIRIT 62 said:


> HERES MY DADS OLDS AT A COOL LIL GAS STATION IN SKULL VALLEY


 bad ass Pic and car!!!






TTT!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres the 60 impala dash im gonna put in my rivi
















the mag shot!!








final clear done,still gotta cut n buff


----------



## OMAR TRECE

STILL WAITING FOR MY BOY TO GET AT ME WITH THAT RIVI ILL LET YOU ! CHECK OUT OUR NEW TOY!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.161009587309649.39498.100002018257338


----------



## CHUCKS66

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres the 60 impala dash im gonna put in my rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mag shot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final clear done,still gotta cut n buff






:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

CHUCKS66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2x2x2x2x2


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> HERES MY DADS OLDS AT A COOL LIL GAS STATION IN SKULL VALLEY


that's bad ass, RT click save


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## mike(p)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks bro


BAD ASS ANT ! BUT ALL I KNOW IS LETS FLIP FOR IT YOU WIN $75 I WIN $125 OR PAY ME $100 AN EVERYONES HAPPY :roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> BAD ASS ANT ! BUT ALL I KNOW IS LETS FLIP FOR IT YOU WIN $75 I WIN $125 OR PAY ME $100 AN EVERYONES HAPPY :roflmao:


hahahaha i like when his buddy said "jus sell it to him u dont need the money anyway" lol........


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> that's bad ass, RT click save


thanks juan


----------



## mike(p)

good times im ready for next month lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> good times im ready for next month lol


DUDE THAT AVATAR PIC FITS U PERFECT!! FUNNY SHIT


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


:thumbsup:NICE!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :thumbsup:NICE!!


THANKS BRO, MY BUDDY RALPH MADE IT


----------



## mike(p)

lol like that


----------



## mike(p)

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


 see this @ the vegas show


----------



## wfclassics

Man that logo looks familiar... Some dope ass shit!!!


----------



## wfclassics

G-MIX FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS MAN COOL VIDEOS


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

AZ BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday

WUZ UP ANNT


----------



## 454SSallday

PAINT JOBS ARE LOOKING SICC BROTHER !!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> PAINT JOBS ARE LOOKING SICC BROTHER !!!


thanks marc whats been happenin


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks marc whats been happenin


NOTHIN MUCH BRO SAME OL YOU KNOW >> ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GO TO PHX NEXT TIME SO WE CAN HANG OUT.. how you doin?


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)

ANT WHERE YOU @ LOL


----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats crackin?????


----------



## 1983 lincoln

SPIRIT 62 said:


> whats crackin?????


 What up ANT just checkin in and gettin ready for Vegas !!!!!


----------



## MARIO_B

1983 lincoln said:


> What up ANT just checkin in and gettin ready for Vegas !!!!!


VEGAS BABY WHOO HOO uffin:


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats up fellas yup gettin ready brothas!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DANNY BOY WE WILL MISS YOU BROTHER, YOUVE BEEN A GREAT FRIEND AND NOW YOURE RIDIN IN PEACE,THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME GET DOWN ON YOUR 63 :tears::angel: I LOVE YOU BUDDY -ANT-


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> DANNY BOY WE WILL MISS YOU BROTHER, YOUVE BEEN A GREAT FRIEND AND NOW YOURE RIDIN IN PEACE,THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME GET DOWN ON YOUR 63 :tears::angel: I LOVE YOU BUDDY -ANT-


WTF! Such sad news! Ant, your the man for making his dream come true... brotha has a bad ass 63.... May Danny Boy rest in peace... My condolences go out the the family... Much respect from Sparkle Efx....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> WTF! Such sad news! Ant, your the man for making his dream come true... brotha has a bad ass 63.... May Danny Boy rest in peace... My condolences go out the the family... Much respect from Sparkle Efx....


thanks mark


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

Yes Sir "Danny Boy" was his name but he will always be remembered as a "Man" in my book along with only a FEW others that i can probably count on both hands! R.I.P. Homie:angel:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GORDO 1 WORD said:


> Yes Sir "Danny Boy" was his name but he will always be remembered as a "Man" in my book along with only a FEW others that i can probably count on both hands! R.I.P. Homie:angel:


YOU SAID IT BROTHER


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> DANNY BOY WE WILL MISS YOU BROTHER, YOUVE BEEN A GREAT FRIEND AND NOW YOURE RIDIN IN PEACE,THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME GET DOWN ON YOUR 63 :tears::angel: I LOVE YOU BUDDY -ANT-



Hay ant hit me up if you need to talk, bro I know we all grew up together even after talking to Loza and the crew it still hurts, I was just asking Danny boy if he needed anything for his 63 like a week ago,and he said naw Foo just waiting on my parts to come back from the engraver, I miss the big guy


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## mike(p)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> DANNY BOY WE WILL MISS YOU BROTHER, YOUVE BEEN A GREAT FRIEND AND NOW YOURE RIDIN IN PEACE,THANK YOU FOR LETTIN ME GET DOWN ON YOUR 63 :tears::angel: I LOVE YOU BUDDY -ANT-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ WHAT A TRIP ANT FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESS ! IT REALLY MAKES YOU THINK ABOUT THING'S IN LIFE AN WE NEVER REALLY KNOW WHEN OUR TIME COMES SO ENJOY EVERY MIN WE GOT LIKE HE DID......
> R.I.P BIG HOMIE ( DANNY BOY )


----------



## lowrivi1967

:angel::angel::angel:though we never met,and we're both excited to meet at Vegas,will now meet up in Lowrider heaven,may you rest in peace danny boy,and I will continue to do my best to achieve your dream you had for this 63,am now gonna miss our weekly chats :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats up fellas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

ANTS CUSTOM PAINT TTMFT!!


----------



## mike(p)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> whats up fellas


whats up big pimpn ? vegas ready lol


----------



## Justin-Az

lowrivi1967 said:


> :angel::angel::angel:though we never met,and we're both excited to meet at Vegas,will now meet up in Lowrider heaven,may you rest in peace danny boy,and I will continue to do my best to achieve your dream you had for this 63,am now gonna miss our weekly chats :angel::angel::angel:


I cant wait to see this car finished as its already looking sick.


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUP EVERYONE????


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SUP EVERYONE????


Not much Ant. What you working on now? Post some pics.


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

KU PICS MIKE


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## mike(p)

CRUNCH TIME THIS WEEK HOMIE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> CRUNCH TIME THIS WEEK HOMIE


yeesssiiiirrrr got lots to do brotha!!!


----------



## MARIO_B

:wave:uffin:


----------



## ENCINAS

SEE YOU IN VEGAS ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ku juan almost ready!!
























http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/aa.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a sign i did for the homie eddie c.


----------



## mike(p)

DAMMMM YOU FINISHED THAT FAST !!!!! LOOKS GOOD AN BAD ASS PICS TOO 
JUST GOT HOME FROM FRANKS ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

ANTS CUSTOM PAINT TTMFT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> ANTS CUSTOM PAINT TTMFT


----------



## Fish of AZ

:wave: What it do Ant, love the knock of your logo. That shit is tight. Good times chilling with you in Vegas bro.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Fish of AZ said:


> :wave: What it do Ant, love the knock of your logo. That shit is tight. Good times chilling with you in Vegas bro.


THANKS MAN,HAD A BLAST OUT THERE TOO BRO!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Nice seeing your work out in vegas homie hope it brings more work to you!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice seeing your work out in vegas homie hope it brings more work to you!!


thanks bro


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

NICE


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

COOL PICS MIKE!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

daaaammmmm ralph n mike those are badass!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Sup Ant! :thumbsup:


sup mark whats happenin


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln

I didn't know you changed up the deuce


----------



## 1983 lincoln

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thats a badass pic ralph!!!


----------



## M in Avondale

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

M in Avondale said:


> :wave:


whats up jr?


----------



## elspock84

TTT badass work as always :worship:


----------



## LKWD Local

SO SICK!! every damn car. Your impala is perfect. whats the latest you are working on? any updates?


----------



## goose

PALO YOU KNOW !


----------



## MC83

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elspock84 said:


> TTT badass work as always :worship:


thank homie!!



LKWD Local said:


> SO SICK!! every damn car. Your impala is perfect. whats the latest you are working on? any updates?


thank you gotta 65 comin in gonna be nuts




goose said:


> PALO YOU KNOW !


paaaalllllooooooooo



MC83 said:


> :wave:


sup sergio


----------



## goose

What's crackin. Brotha!?!


----------



## MC83




----------



## ENCINAS

1983 lincoln said:


> I didn't know you changed up the deuce



that would look sick in a blue


----------



## SPIRIT 62

I DONT THINK IT WOULD LOOK GOOD BLUE!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

Ha ha hay Have a happy thanksgiving Ant


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

bump!!


----------



## AZLACS

Wat up big brotha?? happy turkey hope u guys had a good 1.. Pums..


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas badass pic mike


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## 1983 lincoln

Yo Mike I like the DREAM ON pic I had to post it again. looks good homie:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 401453


quit bullshitting and cut it


----------



## 1983 lincoln

sand1 said:


> quit bullshitting and cut it


:yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup fellas cool pic ralph!!! yup cut that mofo!


----------



## mitts

Sack


----------



## 1983 lincoln

mitts said:


> Sack


What is that mitts?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mitts said:


> Sack


sup saaacccckkkkk


----------



## SPIRIT 62

1983 lincoln said:


> What is that mitts?


why yes it is!! lol...


----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Teamblowme602 said:


> whats up ant[/QUOTE
> WHATS GOING ON FRANK , THE CARS YOU'VE BEEN PAINTING ARE COMING OUT REALLY NICE !!


----------



## MC83

:wave:


----------



## ese.nito.712

BAD ASS WORK HOMIE TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT! HAPPY HOLIDAYS HOMIE!!


----------



## sand1

ese.nito.712 said:


> BAD ASS WORK HOMIE TTT


ant always puttin it down


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS FELLAS, HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!! OFF TO L.A. FOR NEW YEARS


----------



## king george

your stuff is looking real nice homie keep up the good work and happy new year to all you guys


----------



## SPIRIT 62

king george said:


> your stuff is looking real nice homie keep up the good work and happy new year to all you guys


thanks george,i appreciate the compliment!!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Mikeymike62




----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## SPIRIT 62

DAM BADASS PICS !!! THANKS GUYS


----------



## Justin-Az

Mikeymike62 said:


>


Hey Ant does this Lincoln using silver leaf or is that vynle? It looks tight and only reason I ask is guy on another thread looking for pic of car that uses the silver leaf vynle.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!


----------



## Lunas64

Sup Ant. Thanks for the beers at the picnic!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Justin-Az said:


> Hey Ant does this Lincoln using silver leaf or is that vynle? It looks tight and only reason I ask is guy on another thread looking for pic of car that uses the silver leaf vynle.


SUP JUSTIN, ITS MIRROR PRIZM VINYL WITH CANDY OVER IT



elphoenixquetzal said:


> BUMP!






Lunas64 said:


> Sup Ant. Thanks for the beers at the picnic!


NO PROBLEM AL,I WAS THINKING OF YOU WHEN I RAN OUT LATER THAT NIGHT LOL.....


----------



## DETONATER

Some bad ass work on this page... If you don't know now you know! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/264939-ants-custom-paint-43.html


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Some bad ass work on this page... If you don't know now you know!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/264939-ants-custom-paint-43.html


sup mark,nice meeting you and thanks for the hookup,cant wait to start laying that stuff down!!!


----------



## MC83

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP GUN




----------



## TOP GUN

Thanks for all your help ant.


----------



## ENCINAS

hay Ant who would you recomend to replace rockers need mine done on the 68 :facepalm:


----------



## MARIO_B

OLD SCHOOL SPIRIT...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

TOP GUN said:


> Thanks for all your help ant.


RITE ON ALBERT NICE PICS, EVERYONE THAT HELPED OUT PUT ALOT OF HEART AND SOUL INTO THIS FOR DANNY AND HE DESERVED EVERY OUNCE OF IT!! RIDE IN PEACE DANNY


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARIO_B said:


> OLD SCHOOL SPIRIT...


LOVIN THE OLD SCHOOL PICS MARIO!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> hay Ant who would you recomend to replace rockers need mine done on the 68 :facepalm:


DO YOU HAVE THE ROCKERS OR ARE YOU LOOKIN FOR SOME


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DANNYS 63































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup mark,nice meeting you and thanks for the hookup,cant wait to start laying that stuff down!!!


Sup Yo! For sure X2, can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve. lol 

:angel: RIP Danny :angel:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> DO YOU HAVE THE ROCKERS OR ARE YOU LOOKIN FOR SOME


Na don't have some it's got rust on both corners of the rockers front and back before it get to the quarter and rite under the door jam both sides it my fault too I had put a thick tarp over the car and moisture gathered up their sucks, hay if you need any help on DBOY car count me in I can put 63 back together like i worked at the factories


----------



## SPIRIT 62

some pics of eddies 65 parts,molded cowl n trunk


----------



## SPIRIT 62

some videos of FRANKS HYDRAULICS PEDAL CAR and DANNY BOYS casket


----------



## CHUCKS66

SPIRIT 62 said:


> some pics of eddies 65 parts,molded cowl n trunk



:thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

some random pics


----------



## sand1

ttt for some nice work ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> ttt for some nice work ant


THANKS BRO,IM LOVIN THAT 59 IN YOUR AVATAR!!!!


----------



## sand1

SPIRIT 62 said:


> THANKS BRO,IM LOVIN THAT 59 IN YOUR AVATAR!!!!


thats the same color combo going on my rag


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> thats the same color combo going on my rag


Rite on, u gotta 59?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES A PADDLE I DID FOR DRASTIC BEAN FROM THE BIG NYC!!!!
























http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20120203191259.mp4


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES A VIDEO OF IT


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

ANOTHER VIDEO
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20120205130047.mp4


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ANOTHER VIDEO
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20120205130047.mp4


Bad Ass!!! :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Bad Ass!!! :h5:


Thanks mark!!!


----------



## sand1

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


try it out on mikes ass


----------



## drasticbean

I got to give major props to this good dude ANTHONY from ANTS CUSTOMS
he blessed me with some great art work on a paddle for me. 
This paint job came out bad ass and I'm 10000000% happy with this piece of art work he did for me. 

I'm going to hang this on my wall one day for all to see and be amazed at the BEAUTFUL art work. 
This guy has one skills right here. 

So if your someone in AZ looking for a good painter and a honest business man. Its real hard to find good painters that do lag.......HIT THIS GUY UP. ...!!!!


Don't worry Ant I will be sending you another later this year.


----------



## MIRACLE

BAD ASS WORK HOMIE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

drasticbean said:


> I got to give major props to this good dude ANTHONY from ANTS CUSTOMS
> he blessed me with some great art work on a paddle for me.
> This paint job came out bad ass and I'm 10000000% happy with this piece of art work he did for me.
> 
> I'm going to hang this on my wall one day for all to see and be amazed at the BEAUTFUL art work.
> This guy has one skills right here.
> 
> So if your someone in AZ looking for a good painter and a honest business man. Its real hard to find good painters that do lag.......HIT THIS GUY UP. ...!!!!
> 
> 
> Don't worry Ant I will be sending you another later this year.


THANKS ALOT FOR THE WORDS BEAN,IM GLAD YOU REALLY APPRECIATE. ITS AN HONOR FOR ME TO HAVE MY WORK ON SOMEONES WALL,ESPECIALLY AS FAR AS THE EAST COAST.. KEEP SNAPPIN THEM CRAZY PICS BEAN!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MIRACLE said:


> BAD ASS WORK HOMIE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....


THANKS HOMIEuffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> try it out on mikes ass


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8783 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8787 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


*​YOUR CREW ROCKED THE YUMA SHOW*


----------



## CHUCKS66

SPIRIT 62 said:


> HERES A PADDLE I DID FOR DRASTIC BEAN FROM THE BIG NYC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20120203191259.mp4


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

CHUCKS66 said:


> :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## MC83

SPIRIT 62 said:


> HERES A PADDLE I DID FOR DRASTIC BEAN FROM THE BIG NYC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20120203191259.mp4



Kick ass work Ant......:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MC83 said:


> Kick ass work Ant......:thumbsup: :worship:


Thanks sergio


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


That aint a damn car, thats a work of art. Badass work.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Justin-Az said:


> That aint a damn car, thats a work of art. Badass work.


thanks justin!


----------



## drasticbean

BEAUTFUL 62


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

nice work!! do you do body work also or just paint? I have a car that needs to be done up....needs minor body work and paint. pm for details.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MICHOACANUNO said:


> nice work!! do you do body work also or just paint? I have a car that needs to be done up....needs minor body work and paint. pm for details.


THANKS BRO, IM MAINLY TRYIN TO FOCUS ON PAINT NOW,JUS DOIN BODYWORK ON PROJECTS IVE HAD LINED UP


----------



## impala ss

hey ant do you any pics you can share of your six duece in the early stages of your restoration ? much appreciated !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

impala ss said:


> hey ant do you any pics you can share of your six duece in the early stages of your restoration ? much appreciated !


ive got a few pics back when i first pulled it out the junkyard in 1995, ill try to post em up


----------



## impala ss

thanks bro i would really appreciate it if you would


----------



## chris g

nice work bro u no a homie name jerry he had a yellow 64 a while back cool dude jus wondern ne ways ur 62 is clean as fuck


----------



## impala ss

*nice who does your welding ?*



SPIRIT 62 said:


> nice who does your welding?


----------



## impala ss

hey you used to have a bench seat right ...where did you find the bucket seats ?? i need some for my 64 ss...ive looked everywhere (craigslist and junkyards) if you know where i might find some let me know please ...im in peoria az THANKS !!!


----------



## JLR_405

Nice work TTT!


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ive got a few pics back when i first pulled it out the junkyard in 1995, ill try to post em up


I wanna see these pics to as cant believe you saved that car from junkyard and built it into what it is now. Thats badass.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

impala ss said:


> SPIRIT 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice who does your welding?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i did the welding
> 
> 
> 
> impala ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you used to have a bench seat right ...where did you find the bucket seats ?? i need some for my 64 ss...ive looked everywhere (craigslist and junkyards) if you know where i might find some let me know please ...im in peoria az THANKS !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw ive always had these seats,theyre actually out of a 64. ill let u know if i come across some
> 
> 
> 
> JLR_405 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work TTT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

impala ss said:


> SPIRIT 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice who does your welding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impala ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey you used to have a bench seat right ...where did you find the bucket seats ?? i need some for my 64 ss...ive looked everywhere (craigslist and junkyards) if you know where i might find some let me know please ...im in peoria az THANKS !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLR_405 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work TTT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris g said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bro u no a homie name jerry he had a yellow 64 a while back cool dude jus wondern ne ways ur 62 is clean as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot bro,i dnt anyone named jerry though!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZLACS

Wat up brotha? Gonna be hitting that viva show in Vegas next month tryin to get a couple shirts with the Ants logo to sport out there, ill get the shirts just let me know wat up.


----------



## impala ss

thanks ant i appreciate it ... so did you ever find those pics of your 62 when you got it out of the junkyard ... cant wait to see what it looked like before...its so hard to believe you got it to where it is now...you really inspire me to hook up my 64 ....youre a legend in surprise az and on your way to being a legend in the lowrider community :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> Wat up brotha? Gonna be hitting that viva show in Vegas next month tryin to get a couple shirts with the Ants logo to sport out there, ill get the shirts just let me know wat up.


ku poombs im workin on gettin em made as we speak brotha!!!!



impala ss said:


> thanks ant i appreciate it ... so did you ever find those pics of your 62 when you got it out of the junkyard ... cant wait to see what it looked like before...its so hard to believe you got it to where it is now...you really inspire me to hook up my 64 ....youre a legend in surprise az and on your way to being a legend in the lowrider community :thumbsup:


thanks alot for the compliment bro but the duece wouldnt be anywhere near where it is without my dads help & knowledge man,hes badass, and i jus try try to soak it all up and put my twist on things!! i gotta find the old pics lol...


----------



## impala ss

*?????*

hey ant check out this og paint job on this 63 ... do you know what color it is and how much would you charge to spray it on my 64 ss ?? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## impala ss

thanks alot for the compliment bro but the duece wouldnt be anywhere near where it is without my dads help & knowledge man,hes badass, and i jus try try to soak it all up and put my twist on things!! i gotta find the old pics lol...[/QUOTE]

yeah i bet homie ...ive seen pics of his other cars on here ....he is badass ...you and your dad are truly blessed to have the skills and know how on hooking up cars ...me , im still learning and doing my 64 all on my own ....i have no one to help me (friends or fam) but its cool ...you and your duece are my inspiration and my motivation to hook up mine .... thats why i want to see the pics of your duece when you first got it ...cause right now the way it is ..it is sick !!!!! let me know when you find em ...thanks again bro ....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Thanks bro I really appreciate it, I gottem somewhere around here lol...


----------



## impala ss

SPIRIT 62 said:


> Thanks bro I really appreciate it, I gottem somewhere around here lol...


no prob homie ....let me know once you post em ...thanks


----------



## cruisethewhip

Can any body please tell me what kind of paint is used to paint the wheel well?


----------



## impala ss

Is this hood repairable or do you think I'll need a new one??


----------



## SPIRIT 62

youre better off tryin to find another hood,itll cost you more to have someone fix that one, ill see if i can find a good solid one for you


----------



## impala ss

SPIRIT 62 said:


> youre better off tryin to find another hood,itll cost you more to have someone fix that one, ill see if i can find a good solid one for you


thanks homie id really appreciate that .... do you think people out there would buy this one ? i was thinking of taking this and some other parts of mine to the GCC auto swapmeet ....


----------



## MC83

:wave:............


----------



## impala ss

Hey ant who does the best body work in the business?	And can I have the contact info please?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

impala ss said:


> thanks homie id really appreciate that .... do you think people out there would buy this one ? i was thinking of taking this and some other parts of mine to the GCC auto swapmeet ....


you never know bro, youll have to try it out



MC83 said:


> :wave:............


whats crackin sergio



impala ss said:


> Hey ant who does the best body work in the business? And can I have the contact info please?


theres alot of em out there, franks hydraulics has some kickass body guys, his # is 602-690-6555


----------



## impala ss

Thanks bro...appreciate it...just doing my homework right now...first thing tho I'm taking my frame and body to get fully sandblasted before I start the body work...


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

Raw ass work deuce, not only did I kill half a day at my job checkin your work, went home and had to finish all 82 pages. much talent dude, keep it comin!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOWLYFEPHILL said:


> Raw ass work deuce, not only did I kill half a day at my job checkin your work, went home and had to finish all 82 pages. much talent dude, keep it comin!!!


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT HOMIE, I USUALLY KILL HALF MY DAY TOO JUS STEALIN IDEAS FROM PEOPLE LOL.......


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

SPIRIT 62 said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT HOMIE, I USUALLY KILL HALF MY DAY TOO JUS STEALIN IDEAS FROM PEOPLE LOL.......


I like to call it "inspiration!" lmao...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOWLYFEPHILL said:


> I like to call it "inspiration!" lmao...


ALONG WITH BEER IT BECOMES MOTIVATATION!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ALONG WITH BEER IT BECOMES MOTIVATATION!!!


lol, more of a smoker than a drinker, but i know exactly what you mean, and

*One mo 'gain, TTT fo*


SPIRIT 62 said:


>


----------



## SPIRIT 62

LOWLYFEPHILL said:


> lol, more of a smoker than a drinker, but i know exactly what you mean, and
> 
> *One mo 'gain, TTT fo*


 thanks bro


----------



## drasticbean

ttt...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

drasticbean said:


> ttt...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sup bean????


----------



## goose

PALO!!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup everybody??


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## zavaleta66

Nice work :nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

zavaleta66 said:


> Nice work :nicoderm:


thank you


----------



## ENCINAS

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> TTT


Sup juan what's goin on


----------



## MC83




----------



## SPIRIT 62

MC83 said:


>


SUP SERGIO?


----------



## MC83

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SUP SERGIO?



Oh you know same ol shit brother.....:banghead:...........How about you dogg...how you doing ?


----------



## Teamblowme602

what up ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Teamblowme602 said:


> what up ant


WHATS HAPPENIN FRANK


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MC83 said:


> Oh you know same ol shit brother.....:banghead:...........How about you dogg...how you doing ?


good man jus stayin busy!!


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> Sup juan what's goin on


not much alot of work bro


----------



## MC83

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MC83 said:


> :wave:


WHATS HAPPENIN


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT


----------



## Lunas64

Got the check!! Ginna need that buff! Will call you this week !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some progress pics of eddies 65, its gettin closer


----------



## SPIRIT 62

my lil girl gettin dirty!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

my dad gettin his 60 vette ready


----------



## SPIRIT 62

goose helpin out with the dash


















banshee i did a while back


----------



## SPIRIT 62

lil lake time wit the fam
















the fish are that way dad!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


> my dad gettin his 60 vette ready


Thats a sick car


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Justin-Az said:


> Thats a sick car


thanks hes done alotta stuff to it, THE OLD VETTES AINT NUTHIN NICE TO WORK ON. HE HAD TO ADD OR REMOVE MATERIAL TO THE DOORS HOOD TRUNK JUS SO THE GAPS ARE RIGHT CUZ THEYRE ALL MESSED UP FROM THE FACTORY,ITS ALMOST READY TO SPRAY ILL POST SOME MORE PICS SOON


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

COOL PICS!! AZ TTT!!!!


----------



## sand1

nice vette


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Fish of AZ

What's good Ant,


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Fish of AZ said:


> What's good Ant,


WHATS CRACKIN FISH,U KEEPIN BUSY BRO?


----------



## Fish of AZ

SPIRIT 62 said:


> WHATS CRACKIN FISH,U KEEPIN BUSY BRO?


Yessir, 24/7 on the grind. Already getting a jumpstart on some projects for Vegas show. How's everything on your side?


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


Nice! looks like a block of ice... :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Nice! looks like a block of ice... :thumbsup:


THANKS ,IT IS LOL......


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> my dad gettin his 60 vette ready


Wow that's going to come out tight


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> lil lake time wit the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fish are that way dad!!!


That's good for you man, well deserved


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks juan


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


Damn thats badass. Id like to see what youd do on a pedal car


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Justin-Az said:


> Damn thats badass. Id like to see what youd do on a pedal car


heres one i did for franks hydraulics
























lil video of it
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20110710183416.mp4


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres one i did for franks hydraulics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil video of it
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/?action=view&current=20110710183416.mp4


Wow thats trully badass. Out of curiosity What do you charge to paint a pedal car?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Justin-Az said:


> Wow thats trully badass. Out of curiosity What do you charge to paint a pedal car?


thanks justin, it all depends on what u wann do to it


----------



## mitts

Sack....


----------



## 1983 lincoln

mitts said:


> Sack....


MITTS .........


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mitts said:


> Sack....


SSAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKK WHATS UP BROTHA???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## drasticbean

What's up my brothers


----------



## SPIRIT 62

drasticbean said:


> What's up my brothers


WHATS UP BEAN HOW U DOIN


----------



## 454SSallday

Wuzzz up ant!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Wuzzz up ant!!!


whats happenin


----------



## 454SSallday

Same ol shhhh works looking off the hook homie!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

:inout:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Same ol shhhh works looking off the hook homie!!!!


THANKS !!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> :inout:


SUP JUAN


----------



## DrasticNYC

Linc looking good!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DrasticNYC said:


> Linc looking good!


THANKS. LOVIN YOUR WORK!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SUP JUAN


Damn Ant, seen some pics of Spirit C.C. Line up at the Tat- expo 
Nice props


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Damn Ant, seen some pics of Spirit C.C. Line up at the Tat- expo
> Nice props


thanks juan


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)




----------



## SPIRIT 62

BADASS PICS MIKE THANKS!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

little more progress on eddies 65, almost ready for color


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

Sup Ant...! Some more sick project in the works... :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Sup Ant...! Some more sick project in the works... :thumbsup:


thanks mark, yah gonna have your flake on it real soon!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> little more progress on eddies 65, almost ready for color



Dammmmmmm your getting down, good seeing you guys last nite, bet you didnt think we still fit in one car huh :facepalm:
just kidding keep up the good work Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Dammmmmmm your getting down, good seeing you guys last nite, bet you didnt think we still fit in one car huh :facepalm:
> just kidding keep up the good work Ant


thanks juan, maybe we can bullshit a lil more next time


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks mark, yah gonna have your flake on it real soon!!!!!


Do you have what you need already? If not shoot me a list of colors your working with..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> Do you have what you need already? If not shoot me a list of colors your working with..


yah using the silver yellow n orange i got from you on new years lol...


----------



## DETONATER

SPIRIT 62 said:


> yah using the silver yellow n orange i got from you on new years lol...


Right on! :drama::biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks juan, maybe we can bullshit a lil more next time


All good anytime seen some pic's of the 65 that leaked out bet you didn't 
Know you had poporazzi around looks bad ass man


----------



## 5150Driver

AMAZING STUFF MAN. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## CHUCKS66

GREAT WORK! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

CHUCKS66 said:


> GREAT WORK! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## MARIO_B

LOVING THAT DASH AND THE BELLY CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ELSEYOU DO WITH IT ANT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARIO_B said:


> LOVING THAT DASH AND THE BELLY CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ELSEYOU DO WITH IT ANT!!! :thumbsup:


THANKS MARIO, WHATS CRACKIN HOW U BEEN?


----------



## goose

Palloo !!!


----------



## MARIO_B

IVE BEEN GOOD BROTHA!! HOW ARE YOU DOING?


SPIRIT 62 said:


> THANKS MARIO, WHATS CRACKIN HOW U BEEN?


----------



## DrasticNYC

Looking great! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

goose said:


> Palloo !!!


PAAALLLLLLOOOOOOO



MARIO_B said:


> IVE BEEN GOOD BROTHA!! HOW ARE YOU DOING?


GOOD THANKS JUS KEEPIN BUSY



DrasticNYC said:


> Looking great! Can't wait to see it done!


THANKS MAN!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

Bad ass work ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Teamblowme602 said:


> Bad ass work ant


thanks frank!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER

:drama::h5:


----------



## 454SSallday

Damm ant badd ass work!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks homie!


----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Fish of AZ

What up Ant, paint is coming out tight. See you in Vegas bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Fish of AZ said:


> What up Ant, paint is coming out tight. See you in Vegas bro


sup fish, hows the monte comin?


----------



## Fish of AZ

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup fish, hows the monte comin?


The Monte is finally done bro :run: Shipped it off to the painters and now waiting for the results :drama: Should make a good impression in Vegas bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Fish of AZ said:


> The Monte is finally done bro :run: Shipped it off to the painters and now waiting for the results :drama: Should make a good impression in Vegas bro


RITE ON MAN I WANNA CHECK IT OUT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

lowrider magazine!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> lowrider magazine!!!


seen that congrats man


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> seen that congrats man


thanks juan


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

SPIRIT 62 said:


> lowrider magazine!!!


nice work


----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## SPIRIT 62

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> nice work


THANK YOU



ENCINAS said:


>


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

bump


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:










have fun in Vegas Ant when you get back I've got a canvist for your Art work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> View attachment 547383
> 
> have fun in Vegas Ant when you get back I've got a canvist for your Art work :thumbsup:


rite on looks good juan, we should jus go nuts on it!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> rite on looks good juan, we should jus go nuts on it!!!!!


Your the artist I'm just along for the ride theirs no rush on this one I know you got a lot your taking care of and respect you for that my condolence to you and your fallen member and his family


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

*ANT BANKS!*:h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GORDO 1 WORD said:


> *ANT BANKS!*:h5:


suuuuuuppppp brotha???


----------



## phx rider

Keep up the good work homie one of the best painters out their in my opinion! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Your the artist I'm just along for the ride theirs no rush on this one I know you got a lot your taking care of and respect you for that my condolence to you and your fallen member and his family


thanks juan, u otta come by n checkout eddies car. ill have it all flaked by next week !!!



phx rider said:


> Keep up the good work homie one of the best painters out their in my opinion! :thumbsup:


thanks bro, i really appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Eddie 65

Whats up Hormiga? 65 is coming out badasss! Anymore bodywork pop up?:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Whats up Hormiga? 65 is coming out badasss! Anymore bodywork pop up?:thumbsup:


que onda wey, thanks !!! i dont wanna talk about it!:tears::tears:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks juan, u otta come by n checkout eddies car. ill have it all flaked by next week !!!
> 
> 
> thanks bro, i really appreciate the compliment!


Ya hit me up ill stop bye even if you need help hit me up


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ttt


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ttt


Any more pics of the 65 you working on


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Any more pics of the 65 you working on


:yes: :yes: :yes: ILL POST EM NEXT WEEK


----------



## Eddie 65

Waiting for pics, :drama:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

loading some pics!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

gray sealer


----------



## SPIRIT 62

silver base


----------



## SPIRIT 62

and......... 2 lbs of SparkleEFX flake!!!








































under hood & trunk


----------



## SPIRIT 62

the jams


----------



## SPIRIT 62

the dash


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:thumbsup:nice


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> :thumbsup:nice


thanks bro, your monte is beautiful!!


----------



## angel85lx

How much flake did you use and size.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

angel85lx said:


> How much flake did you use and size.


2 lbs of .015


----------



## mike(p)

look bad ass ant cant wait to see this is the sun !!! :yes:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> look bad ass ant cant wait to see this is the sun !!! :yes:


thanks mike, gotta lotta sanding to do lol.....:sprint:


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie 65

I think the car needs a little more flake! Lol!!!! Almost there, about a week of sanding!!! If u buy beer, I'll watch you sand!! Badass Ant.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> I think the car needs a little more flake! Lol!!!! Almost there, about a week of sanding!!! If u buy beer, I'll watch you sand!! Badass Ant.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

belly


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat

Came out bad azz homie!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

62wildcat said:


> Came out bad azz homie!


thanks bro, still got a wayz to go.!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Belly is crazy


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## ENCINAS

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN from
IDENTITY C.C.







*


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUP JUAN


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## chris g

fuckin killin em!!:thumbsup:


SPIRIT 62 said:


>


----------



## SPIRIT 62

chris g said:


> fuckin killin em!!:thumbsup:


thanks!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> belly


Badass Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Badass Ant


THANKS JUAN, hopefully we can get together on that rag!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> THANKS JUAN, hopefully we can get together on that rag!!


Will do Ant


----------



## MARIO_B

EDDIES CAR IS LOOKING GOOD ANT!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARIO_B said:


> EDDIES CAR IS LOOKING GOOD ANT!!


THANKS MARIO


----------



## DETONATER

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SUP MARK


----------



## hueyblack

I appreciate your works. All are wonderful. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone by the way.


----------



## drasticbean

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING MY BROTHER...*


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SUP MARK





hueyblack said:


> I appreciate your works. All are wonderful.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone by the way.


thank you!!



drasticbean said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING MY BROTHER...*


thanks bean happy thanksgiving to you too


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

uffin:uffin:


----------



## mike(p)

ANT YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE :worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

clean work !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> ANT YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE :worship:


whats crackin mike?



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> clean work !


thank you


----------



## MARIO_B

ANY NEW PICS OF EDDIES 65? :x:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Oh sh!ck!:wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

NO PICS YET MARIO,gonna start layin color next week!!!!!


----------



## 454SSallday

What up any paint looking Sicc homie ...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> What up any paint looking Sicc homie ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Ahhwataday

Some real nice work!

I saw some in person When I was in AZ. Looks 1000 x better in person. You gotta appreciate the amount of work and effort


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Ahhwataday said:


> Some real nice work!
> 
> I saw some in person When I was in AZ. Looks 1000 x better in person. You gotta appreciate the amount of work and effort


thank you!!



CHUCKS66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS

Seen you got bumped to page 2 so I'm bumping you back to 1 where you belong merry Christmas man


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Seen you got bumped to page 2 so I'm bumping you back to 1 where you belong merry Christmas man


merry christmas juan!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sneek peek at eddies 65. got the first color down yellow base with yellow/gold pearl on top


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## goose

:thumbsup::420:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sneek peek at eddies 65. got the first color down yellow base with yellow/gold pearl on top


Damn man that looks good ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

goose said:


> :thumbsup::420:


paaallllooooo



ENCINAS said:


> Damn man that looks good ANT


thanks its comin along


----------



## Eddie 65

Lookin good Hormiga, cant to see how The candy looks on that flake:cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64

Great work Bro!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Lookin good Hormiga, cant to see how The candy looks on that flake:cheesy:


RITE ON ESE, GONNA LAY OUT NEXT COLOR TONITE!!
:fool2:


Lunas64 said:


> Great work Bro!


THANKS AL:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

got my lil helpers on deck!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

tryin out the new gun!!!


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)




----------



## mike(p)

johnny mother f-n h---e lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> View attachment 587681





mike(p) said:


> View attachment 587682
> johnny mother f-n h---e lol


funny shit brotha!!!


----------



## MRSINDOG

damn ant beezy bad ass bro cant wait to see it done... master piece bro.


----------



## goose

PALO LOOKS CHERRY TO ME BROTHA .:worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MRSINDOG said:


> damn ant beezy bad ass bro cant wait to see it done... master piece bro.





goose said:


> PALO LOOKS CHERRY TO ME BROTHA .:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRIT 62 said:


> got my lil helpers on deck!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MARIO_B

:nicoderm: LOOKING GOOD ANT!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks mario


----------



## SPIRIT 62

some updates


----------



## SPIRIT 62

my new toy!!!


----------



## elspock84

SPIRIT 62 said:


> some updates


:worship:


----------



## DETONATER

Oh SnaP! He's at it again!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elspock84 said:


> :worship:





DETONATER said:


> Oh SnaP! He's at it again!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> my new toy!!!


Nice I heard you got a rag nice congrats man let me know if you need some parts I've got all my parts from www.impalapro..com tell Paul Juan sent you he's a cool guy and in town so you won't have to pay and wait for shipping and welcom to the vert family ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

rite on thanks juan


----------



## 454SSallday

What you ant!! Looking reallll nice : )


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> What you ant!! Looking reallll nice : )


SUP MARK WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SUP MARK WHATS CRACKIN


Just trying to get ready for mesa trying to be half as good of a painter as my boy ANT from Phoenix : )


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Just trying to get ready for mesa trying to be half as good of a painter as my boy ANT from Phoenix : )


thanks bro, i still have alot of learning to do i love stealing ideas from everybody!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


SPIRIT 62 said:


> my new toy!!!


----------



## drasticbean

SPIRIT 62 said:


> some updates


very very nice.......!!!!!!!!!!!
i love it...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

drasticbean said:


> very very nice.......!!!!!!!!!!!
> i love it...


thanks bean, hows it goin on the east coast?


----------



## MIRACLE

NICE I ALMOST GOT THAT OFF HENRY TOO BUT TOO MUCH WAS MISSING AND WE COULDNT AGREE ON A PRICE. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.



SPIRIT 62 said:


> my new toy!!!


l


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks bro, i still have alot of learning to do i love stealing ideas from everybody!!!!!


Well your work is looking amazing can't wait to see what you do with the rag brother !!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MIRACLE said:


> NICE I ALMOST GOT THAT OFF HENRY TOO BUT TOO MUCH WAS MISSING AND WE COULDNT AGREE ON A PRICE. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH IT.
> 
> l


rite on henry and his brother are cool ass people man. thanks its gonna take a while though!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Well your work is looking amazing can't wait to see what you do with the rag brother !!


thanks mark its got a long wayz to go


----------



## drasticbean

drasticbean said:


> very very nice.......!!!!!!!!!!!
> i love it...


ITS GOING SLOW....no complaints ..... i will send u pics of the car when i get paint on it....


----------



## drasticbean

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


I love my gift.


----------



## Eddie 65

Hey Ant I'm still lookin for them power seats!! Lol! Can't wait to see what's next on the 65.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Hey Ant I'm still lookin for them power seats!! Lol! Can't wait to see what's next on the 65.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO

Much props Ant! Sicc ass work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

BIG CHANO said:


> Much props Ant! Sicc ass work! :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO, I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

drasticbean said:


> I love my gift.


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## MARINATE

Sick work brotha


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARINATE said:


> Sick work brotha


thanks bro whats poppin


----------



## MrBowtie

Who does the best realistic murals in Az? Looking for someone to work on my Escalade before the Mesa show.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MrBowtie said:


> Who does the best realistic murals in Az? Looking for someone to work on my Escalade before the Mesa show.


RICK WESCOTT IS BADASS BUT NOT SURE IF HES HERE IN TOWN ANYMORE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

slowly but surely!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Eddie 65

Badass Ant!!!:worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Badass Ant!!!:worship:


thanks ese, sorry its taking so long:tears:


----------



## Eddie 65

Its well worth the wait, keep up the good work!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> slowly but surely!!


Dam :wow:


----------



## mike(p)

WOW !!!!! BAD A$$ ANT


----------



## sic713

Wow..beautiful colors..shit its nice..i cantv wait to see the next step..once its striped and leafed..ooooo weeeee


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> WOW !!!!! BAD A$$ ANT


thanks brotha!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sic713 said:


> Wow..beautiful colors..shit its nice..i cantv wait to see the next step..once its striped and leafed..ooooo weeeee


THANKS SIC, IVE BEEN TRIPPIN ON YOUR WORK MAN,UR KILLIN EM OUT THERE!!!


----------



## sic713

Thanks homie..you doing it..


----------



## drasticbean

*more please...!!!*


----------



## Eddie 65

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ENCINAS

drasticbean said:


> *more please...!!!*


Ya what ^ he said


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

4 words ANT, REE-DIK-U-LUSS !!!:run: Almost as crazy as driving back from Pamona loaded in a R.V. with the hazards on!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GORDO 1 WORD said:


> 4 words ANT, REE-DIK-U-LUSS !!!:run: Almost as crazy as driving back from Pamona loaded in a R.V. with the hazards on!


:roflmao::roflmao: dude was that crazy or what!!!! im surprised we made it through the checkpoints lol......


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


Damn Ant that's tight rite their, their and their


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Damn Ant that's tight rite their, their and their


:biggrin:


----------



## Emanuel2364

you do beautiful work ,those are cool pictures of your work but the best photos of all is your kids are in it. memories for ever.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Emanuel2364 said:


> you do beautiful work ,those are cool pictures of your work but the best photos of all is your kids are in it. memories for ever.


thank you, yah they are always out there wanting to help out!!!


----------



## AZLACS

Wats up brotha?I heard thru the Hood how reeeeeetarded the 65 is coming out but Dayuuum man I'm speechless!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> Wats up brotha?I heard thru the Hood how reeeeeetarded the 65 is coming out but Dayuuum man I'm speechless!!!!!


THANKS POOMBS ITS COMIN ALONG FINALLY!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

DAMN ANT THAT RIDE IS COMING OUT NICE ASS HELL CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elphoenixquetzal said:


> DAMN ANT THAT RIDE IS COMING OUT NICE ASS HELL CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!


THANKS BRO!!
I APPRECIATE ALL THE COMPLIMENTS FROM EVERYONE


----------



## sic713

i popped in for updates.. where they at.. :banghead:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sic713 said:


> i popped in for updates.. where they at.. :banghead:


:tears::tears: im still backmasking!!! 6 hours on firewall & hood:banghead::sprint:


----------



## mike(p)

:worship: all i got to say homie


----------



## SPIRIT 62

mike(p) said:


> :worship: all i got to say homie


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## sic713

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :tears::tears: im still backmasking!!! 6 hours on firewall & hood:banghead::sprint:


oooh back masking sucks.. especially in and out of jambs and etc..


----------



## elspock84

BADASS!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sic713 said:


> oooh back masking sucks.. especially in and out of jambs and etc..


:yessad::yessad:



elspock84 said:


> BADASS!


thanks!!!


----------



## azmobn06

What's good brotha! It's been a while, looking good!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

azmobn06 said:


> What's good brotha! It's been a while, looking good!


sup termite? glad your home bro!!


----------



## azmobn06

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup termite? glad your home bro!!


I'm doing good! I'm glad to be home thanks....just got to lay low for a bit......changing diapers!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some updates


----------



## sic713

:yes:


----------



## SWOOD

yup. lookz nice!


----------



## MARINATE

Sick bro!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

65 look sik as fawk. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sic713 said:


> :yes:





SWOOD said:


> yup. lookz nice!





MARINATE said:


> Sick bro!





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> 65 look sik as fawk. :thumbsup:


thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## Eddie 65

Just seen it in person the other day!!! BADASS HORMIGA!!!


----------



## DETONATER

Can't wait to see it pop in the sun.. Bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Just seen it in person the other day!!! BADASS HORMIGA!!!


thanks ese almost ready for some clear



DETONATER said:


> Can't wait to see it pop in the sun.. Bad ass! :thumbsup:


thanks mark!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres some updates


Damn bro that's tight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Ive always liked that gold color


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1

lookin good ant!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> lookin good ant!


thanks bro


----------



## AZLACS

IN THE ZIP UP REPPIN ANTS CUSTOM PAINT, SURPRISE AZ..LAS VEGAS STRIP!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> IN THE ZIP UP REPPIN ANTS CUSTOM PAINT, SURPRISE AZ..LAS VEGAS STRIP!!!


rite on poombs thanks brotha be safe out there!!!


----------



## MARIO_B

:worship:Ant you're the fuckin man!! Car looks sick as fuck


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARIO_B said:


> :worship:Ant you're the fuckin man!! Car looks sick as fuck


thanks mario!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

first dose of clear


----------



## Eddie 65

Looking good Ant!!:thumbsup: Just got done ordering some blue blockers!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Looking good Ant!!:thumbsup: Just got done ordering some blue blockers!!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres a quick banshee project for one of my homies, dallas fan:dunno:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> first dose of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmmmmmnnnn


Came out tight Ant


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks juan


----------



## elspock84

SPIRIT 62 said:


> first dose of clear


fucking sick!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

elspock84 said:


> fucking sick!! :worship: :worship:


thanks spock!!


----------



## Logix1

damn it!!!! thats clean ass work!!!


----------



## A.FLORES2425

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


How do I do that water spot effect?


----------



## ENCINAS

Happy Easter Big ANT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup juan happy easter


----------



## orchid66ragss

The 65 looks tight ass hell !!!!! Nice work


----------



## SPIRIT 62

orchid66ragss said:


> The 65 looks tight ass hell !!!!! Nice work


THANK YOU, LOVE YOUR 66 BRO!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRIT 62 said:


> first dose of clear


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres a quick banshee project for one of my homies, dallas fan:dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## AZLACS

Looking good brotha..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup poombs thanks


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:tongue:


----------



## Eddie 65

What's up Ant, how them fingertips doing?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> What's up Ant, how them fingertips doing?


:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD

This pics are dope as fuck but cant compare to seeing it in person.Ive been lucky enough to be behind the scenes watching this modern day artist lay down these masterpieces, much respect to you and your craft bro! #GIFTED #HUMBLE #RESPECTED ...Now time to bust out those Blazers and Boats! Post some pics of those badboys weathers here tell GreaseFoot to shake a tail feather and dust off his buoy I mean "Life Jacket" lol ...#GOOSE #MITTS #EDDIE L #PUMBEEZY #SINDOGG!:machinegun:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

GORDO 1 WORD said:


> This pics are dope as fuck but cant compare to seeing it in person.Ive been lucky enough to be behind the scenes watching this modern day artist lay down these masterpieces, much respect to you and your craft bro! #GIFTED #HUMBLE #RESPECTED ...Now time to bust out those Blazers and Boats! Post some pics of those badboys weathers here tell GreaseFoot to shake a tail feather and dust off his buoy I mean "Life Jacket" lol ...#GOOSE #MITTS #EDDIE L #PUMBEEZY #SINDOGG!:machinegun:


THANKS ALOT BROTHER, MEANS ALOT TO HEAR COMPLIMENTS LIKE THIS. YESSIR WE GOTTA GETEM TUNED UP AND ON THAT CHERRY WATER!!! GREASEFOOT LOL.........


----------



## AZLACS

WATS UP FELLAS! YO ANT GOT ANY BIG DOGG ANTS CUSTOMS SHIRTS FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> WATS UP FELLAS! YO ANT GOT ANY BIG DOGG ANTS CUSTOMS SHIRTS FOR THE SHOW?


sup poombs i got a couple 4xs. u goin to franks afterhop sunday? gonna be badass bro better than the show!!!


----------



## AZLACS

Yea man well see you guys out there. Koo ill drop by tomorrow see if the slide on lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> Yea man well see you guys out there. Koo ill drop by tomorrow see if the slide on lol


hehehehehe i dont wanna watch lol....


----------



## MRSINDOG

SPIRIT 62 said:


> Dammmiiiittttt looking sick brotha


----------



## david602

SPIRIT 62 said:


> first dose of clear


Clean azz work bro!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MRSINDOG said:


> SPIRIT 62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmiiiittttt looking sick brotha
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS SIN
Click to expand...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

david602 said:


> Clean azz work bro!!!


THANK YOU


----------



## 454SSallday

Car looks Sicc ant !!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Car looks Sicc ant !!


thanks bro whats happenin


----------



## Eddie 65

What up Ant, looks almost ready for some pinstriping


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> What up Ant, looks almost ready for some pinstriping


:yes::yes:


----------



## 454SSallday

What up ant nice seein you in mesa cars looking bad ass!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> What up ant nice seein you in mesa cars looking bad ass!!


THANKS MAN YAH SORRY I DIDNT GET OVER TO KICK FOR A LIL BIT WIT U GUYS


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> THANKS MAN YAH SORRY I DIDNT GET OVER TO KICK FOR A LIL BIT WIT U GUYS


 it's cool brOther you looked pretty busy maybe next time ..


----------



## SPIRIT 62

got under hood n trunk layed out almost ready for clear


----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sand1 said:


> :thumbsup:


sup bro


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> got under hood n trunk layed out almost ready for clear


Looks good


----------



## Endless Dreams

looking good.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thanks fellas


----------



## MARINATE

Sick work ant!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MARINATE said:


> Sick work ant!


thanks bro,congrats on the magazine homie badass!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az

SPIRIT 62 said:


> got under hood n trunk layed out almost ready for clear


SICK


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## 72BOATTAIL

SPIRIT 62 said:


> did these 2 signs in photoshop


 Mr. Ant, your work kicks ass. Wanted to know if you could make time in your schedule to do up a sign for me, similar to these, for the ride I just completed. What's the best way to contact/deal with you ?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

72BOATTAIL said:


> Mr. Ant, your work kicks ass. Wanted to know if you could make time in your schedule to do up a sign for me, similar to these, for the ride I just completed. What's the best way to contact/deal with you ?


pm"d


----------



## Eddie 65

Looking good Ant!!!! Rest them finger tips!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Eddie 65 said:


> Looking good Ant!!!! Rest them finger tips!!!


:nono::nono:


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :nono::nono:


Ha Ha


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup juan


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sup juan


Not much just working my way up at work couple more years and ill be a boss isn't giving me much time to work with on the rides but can't complain


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ENCINAS said:


> Not much just working my way up at work couple more years and ill be a boss isn't giving me much time to work with on the rides but can't complain


ku rite on man do what u gotta do!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

a polaris ranger for my brother "Gordo 1 Word"


----------



## SPIRIT 62

motor cover for my pontoon


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> motor cover for my pontoon



Looks good


----------



## SPIRIT 62

thank you


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ALL STRIPED AND READY FOR CLEAR
THANKS TO "DANNY D" FOR COMING AND LAYING DOWN A KILLER JOB
THANKS TO RON HERNANDEZ FOR HELPING OUT TOO


5.photobucket.com/user/NTNNICE/media/656_zps9fb10778.jpg.html]








hotobucket.com/albums/k47/NTNNICE/653_zpsff6fc1b4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## DETONATER




----------



## sand1

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZLACS

Looking real Cherry brotha....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> Looking real Cherry brotha....


THANKS POOMBS,AND THX FOR TAKIN THE BLAZER OUT FOR ME BROTHA


----------



## AZLACS

No problem brotha, I needed to work on my Tan haha...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

AZLACS said:


> No problem brotha, I needed to work on my Tan haha...


funny shit!!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


Damn Ant that's real nice the pin striping and paint comes together killer man


----------



## azmobn06

Looking good Ant!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## ENCINAS

Happy Birthday ANT


----------



## Lunas64

Thanks for the info on the rockers Bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Lunas64 said:


> Thanks for the info on the rockers Bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## Ariztlan

Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173

For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960


​


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Ariztlan said:


> Superior Presents The 5th Annual Fiestas Custom Car Show on September 14, 2013 from 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. *CASH PRIZE* for Best of Show. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. In Honor of Joe Castaneda. The address is 490 Main St. Superior, AZ 85173
> 
> For more information contact Mario Lopez at 520-238-1353 or Pati Castaneda 520-827-9960
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## ENCINAS

454SSallday said:


> TTT


T T...........T


----------



## Ariztlan




----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

man havent been on here in a while gotta post some new pics


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> man havent been on here in a while gotta post some new pics


yea you do : ) you go to Vegas?


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> man havent been on here in a while gotta post some new pics


X's 2


----------



## Ariztlan

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

I HAVE MORE RECENT PICS ON INSTAGRAM. FOLLOW ME @ ANTSCUSTOMPAINT


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I HAVE MORE RECENT PICS ON INSTAGRAM. FOLLOW ME @ ANTSCUSTOMPAINT


Can't I just go over and drink your beer, HI Ant


----------



## cadillacking602

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

FINALLY GOT A FEW PICS OF SOME OF THE LATEST PROJECTS


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

6d47c964.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62

MY DADS 1960 VETTE CANDY BRANDYWINE


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THE "ANT" ALL ALUMINUM MADE IN MEXICO. I DID BODYWORK N PAINT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MO MORE VINYL ON THE LINCOLN


----------



## SPIRIT 62

HERES A PIC DRASTIC BEAN TOOK


----------



## backyard64

fuckin nice ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OMAR TRECE

_*I noticed you changed the patterns on the firewall looks good Ant!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## SPIRIT 62

YAH ONCE I LAYED THE CAR OUT IT DIDNT FLOW AT ALL, SO I HAD TO GET OUT THE SANDPAPER LOL....


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SPIRIT 62 said:


> YAH ONCE I LAYED THE CAR OUT IT DIDNT FLOW AT ALL, SO I HAD TO GET OUT THE SANDPAPER LOL....


Looks good bro !


----------



## SPIRIT 62

OMAR TRECE said:


> Looks good bro !


THANK YOU


----------



## ed1983

:thumbsup:uffin:SICK AS SHIP UP IN HERE!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Ariztlan

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. *

*The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
**
You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## 454SSallday

Paint lookin sicc ant!! Nice seeing you in Phx line up looked bad ass!!!


----------



## congo

Nice work


----------



## One hot summer 63

Really nice work!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

THANKS EVERYBODY


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

That hood ornament kicks ass....


SPIRIT 62 said:


> 6d47c964.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SPIRIT 62

72BOATTAIL said:


> That hood ornament kicks ass....


thanks bro,saw your rivi in person in yuma,beautiful car


----------



## One hot summer 63

72BOATTAIL said:


> That hood ornament kicks ass....


Nice color!


----------



## leo

Your paint work is just beautiful, Do you have any pics of candy Root Beer paint with patterns? Im thinking of doing a pedal car with root beer, but not sure on colors to go with it, hoping for some inspiration.


----------



## Bigbrian1

Is that house of kolor kandy koncentrate on that red car?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

leo said:


> Your paint work is just beautiful, Do you have any pics of candy Root Beer paint with patterns? Im thinking of doing a pedal car with root beer, but not sure on colors to go with it, hoping for some inspiration.


thank you,i havent done too much with root beer yet sorry lol...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Bigbrian1 said:


> Is that house of kolor kandy koncentrate on that red car?


no its house of kolor uk brandywine,not concentrate


----------



## 454SSallday

What up ant!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> What up ant!!!


whats up mark ,whats crackin


----------



## SPIRIT 62

heres some shots of the 65 frame


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ice cream was their motivation!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

lil board i did for Surf City Garage


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> whats up mark ,whats crackin


Same ol same ol brother I'll give you a call soon see what up?


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ice cream was their motivation!!!


Frame looks sicc ant board to kicking some ass for az bro


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> Frame looks sicc ant board to kicking some ass for az bro


thanks bro


----------



## sand1

SPIRIT 62 said:


> heres some shots of the 65 frame


lookin sweet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRIT 62 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SPIRIT 62 said:


> ice cream was their motivation!!!


start them young:thumbsup:


----------



## stran0020

*trade?*

hi I called not to long ago and asked about my jaguar getting painted. it has light-medium hail damage, its a dark blue, would like to stay the same color so door jams etc. doesn't need to be painted. don't know much about the whole process so im going to a couple local places to get estimates. I don't know if I should do PDR on the hail damage and than get the whole car repainted or let someone do the whole thing and use body fillers?? I know you mentioned you didn't want to do any bodywork at the moment.

I do have these 16x7 zeniths I would like to trade+cash on top of that if we can work something out let me know thanks!
Attachment 489850
Attachment 489852
Attachment 489851
Attachment 489853

and heres a picture of my car before the hail damage/ clear coat peeling from hood,trunk, hood.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

Sup Ant? Thanks again to your primo for hooking up the wrist band @ Casino! Almost got mobbed to go to a pow-wow! LOL!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Sup Ant? Thanks again to your primo for hooking up the wrist band @ Casino! Almost got mobbed to go to a pow-wow! LOL!


sup bro no problem,yah it was getting crazy packed there


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## SPIRIT 62

bump


----------



## SPIRIT 62

frames all done


----------



## SPIRIT 62

tank for rob vanderslice allstar auction


----------



## SPIRIT 62

board for el rudy (play outsyde) anniversary


top side


----------



## SPIRIT 62

caught me striping

big body caddy coming up for my homie eddie


----------



## 454SSallday

looking good as always ant............


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> looking good as always ant............


thanks bro,im tryin


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> thanks bro,im tryin


KICING ASS BROTHER!


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> tank for rob vanderslice allstar auction


WHATS THAT FOR ANT ? VANDERSLICE SICK?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> WHATS THAT FOR ANT ? VANDERSLICE SICK?


 I donated it for the allstar art auction they are having in new mexico. its a 60's ducati tank and I jus made a bracket to hold it up and copper plated it and the cap


----------



## 454SSallday

SPIRIT 62 said:


> I donated it for the allstar art auction they are having in new mexico. its a 60's ducati tank and I jus made a bracket to hold it up and copper plated it and the cap


BAD ASS BRO.. ILL SHOOT YOU A TEXT SEE IF YOUR BUSY ? IF NOT ILL STOP BY


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> board for el rudy (play outsyde) anniversary
> 
> 
> top side



Damn that's tight


----------



## Emanuel2364

What's your number for your shop .


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

Dear Ant,
Can you please Pm me the price figure that cost to do the golden flaked 1966 impala,time frame, materials needed, and whether or not you are interested in doing a 1968 impala,SS the same caliber of craftsmanship.I totally love the work you've done on that car.. My frame is on a rotisserie,body is on a custom built cart.. I live in chandler,az.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> Dear Ant,
> Can you please Pm me the price figure that cost to do the golden flaked 1966 impala,time frame, materials needed, and whether or not you are interested in doing a 1968 impala,SS the same caliber of craftsmanship.I totally love the work you've done on that car.. My frame is on a rotisserie,body is on a custom built cart.. I live in chandler,az.


pm'd


----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

NIce work Ant!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> pm'd


Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

What up Ant. Ready for the upcoming hop?


----------



## Show Time

Can't wait to get my caddy back and schedule some time to bring it to you!


----------



## Triggerman Paintworks

Looks Wicked bro


SPIRIT 62 said:


> frames all done


----------



## SPIRIT 62

Triggerman Paintworks said:


> Looks Wicked bro


thank you


----------



## SPIRIT 62

MY DADS 1960 CORVETTE FINALLY ALL DONE. ORION SILVER BASE AND HOUSE OF KOLOR CNADY BRANDYWINE. THIS CAR HAS GONE THROUGH ALOT OF BODYWORK AND FIBERGLASS REPAIR ALL DONE BY MY DAD,FROM TOP TO BOTTOM COMPLETELY DONE IN THE BACKYARD. I JUST HELPED OUT WITH THE PAINTING PROCESS.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

1955 CHEVY COUCH WE BUILT,THIS WAS AN OLD RACE CAR THAT WAS CUT UP. CAME OUT PRETTY COOL.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SOME MORE PICS


----------



## DETONATER

:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

SPIRIT 62 said:


> MY DADS 1960 CORVETTE FINALLY ALL DONE. ORION SILVER BASE AND HOUSE OF KOLOR CNADY BRANDYWINE. THIS CAR HAS GONE THROUGH ALOT OF BODYWORK AND FIBERGLASS REPAIR ALL DONE BY MY DAD,FROM TOP TO BOTTOM COMPLETELY DONE IN THE BACKYARD. I JUST HELPED OUT WITH THE PAINTING PROCESS.


I remember seeing his car @ the super indoor car show. Total craftmanship! Should have taken it to the recent Corvette show in San Diego. They have a low section.Rained entire time except Saturday @ show till 3pm then rained again. Just make sure hurricanes not passing thru! LOL


----------



## 454SSallday

LOOKING BAD ASS ANT !!1


----------



## SPIRIT 62

DETONATER said:


> :h5::thumbsup:


WHATS UP


----------



## SPIRIT 62

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> I remember seeing his car @ the super indoor car show. Total craftmanship! Should have taken it to the recent Corvette show in San Diego. They have a low section.Rained entire time except Saturday @ show till 3pm then rained again. Just make sure hurricanes not passing thru! LOL


THANKS BRO. NAW RAINS NOT GOOD FOR MY HAIRDO! LOL....


----------



## SPIRIT 62

454SSallday said:


> LOOKING BAD ASS ANT !!1


THANKS HOMIE I APPRCATE IT.


----------



## 454SSallday

What up ant!!


----------



## jun007

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SOME MORE PICS


DAMN!!


----------



## ENCINAS

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SOME MORE PICS


When's this going to bust out so I know not to pull my car out


----------



## tomhamilton70

Vicious


----------



## 454SSallday

TTT


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

Inside the box 2 sundown x8s ,copper hardwire and engraved port. And trunk all fiberglassed n flaked ready for patterns and kick panels and rear deck done ready to wrap.


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

64 rag I did a few months ago


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

Blow through box into backseat and a lil holder for a skateboard


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

Wrapped our boat like a Riviera boat tail!


----------



## kandycravings

Nice work !


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

kandycravings said:


> Nice work !


THANK YOU


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT




----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

EDDIES MUSIC,SETUP & TRUNK ARE ALL DONE AND A LIL BLAZER I DID LAST MONTH


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

OUR BLAZER REPAINTED AND NEW INTERIOR


----------



## ANT'S CUSTOM PAINT

64 I DID A WHILE BACK


----------



## REYXTC

That 65!


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------

